# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Продам аккумуляторы Sanyo Eneloop с низким саморазрядом! Made in Japan!

## seventhstone

*Продам аккумуляторы Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh с низким саморазрядом! Made in Japan!*

Идеально подходят для фотографов, меломанов, туристов и др.

Цена за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов: 100 грн.
Выдача происходит на Таирова, в Центре или на Котовского.
Звоните: (095) 508-01-24.

----------


## seventhstone

Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 100 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
Выдача происходит на Таирова, в Центре или на Котовского.
Звоните: (095) 508-01-24.

----------


## seventhstone

Аккумуляторы Sanyo Eneloop универсальные и подходят практически для всего!



В том числе для:фотоаппаратов
фотовспышек
фонарей
часов
пультов дистанционного управления
игрушек
радиоприемников
плееров
беспроводных клавиатур
беспроводных мышек
датчиков
медицинских приборов
тюнеров
метрономов
и для многого другого.

----------


## Beautymirror

У вас указана цена на блок из 4 аккумуляторов, возможно ли приобрести 2 или 1 аккумулятор?

----------


## kvartika

микропальцев нет случаем?

----------


## seventhstone

> У вас указана цена на блок из 4 аккумуляторов, возможно ли приобрести 2 или 1 аккумулятор?


 Да, можно приобрести пару Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh за 60 грн. А если очень нужно  :smileflag: , то можно купить и одну штучку за 30 грн.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  27.12.2012 в 03:02 ----------




> микропальцев нет случаем?


 Да, есть! 

Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 100 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

----------


## дакукуся

День добрый! очень срочно нужны вот такие аккумуляторы:
- Sanyo Eneloop HR-3UTGB 2000 mah - 4 шт
- Sanyo Eneloop XX(AA,HR-3UWX) 2500 mah - 1шт

скажите, есть ли они у Вас в наличии?заранее спасибо!)

----------


## seventhstone

Аккумуляторы есть в наличии!

Только нужно учитывать:

1. В продаже Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh (HR-3UTGA). А аккумуляторы модификации HR-3UTGB — будут ближе к весне.
2. Поштучно Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh (HR-3UWXA-4BP) обойдутся в 70 грн. за аккумулятор. Пара аккумуляторов — 110 грн. Три аккумулятора этой модели — 135 грн. Блок из 4-х аккумуляторов — 160 грн.

Выдача на праздники происходит только на Таирова.
Звоните: (095) 508-01-24.

----------


## rus_ua

Купил у seventhstone аккумуляторы Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh . Нужны были для фотоаппарата. Остался очень доволен, если предыдущих хватало максимум на 150 снимков и они полностью разряжались, то с Sanyo все намного лучше, 300 кадров и нету даже признака на разрядку. Большое спасибо!

----------


## seventhstone

Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh (упаковка: блистер) — 160 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
Выдача происходит на Таирова, в Центре или на Котовского.
Звоните: (095) 508-01-24.

----------


## дакукуся

спасибо за оперативность!)

----------


## rus_ua

Добрый день, можно ли узнать как Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh работают со вспышкой? И по поводу циклов перезарядки, он такой же как у AA 2000 mAh или меньше?

----------


## kitten84

Если можно выставьте оригинальное фото аккумов т.к. сейчас очень много подделок, интересуют обе стороны!
Если оригинал то интересует!

----------


## butters stotch

Интересны Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh, напишите пожалуйста где бываете в центре, и где на Таирово

----------


## seventhstone

> Добрый день, можно ли узнать как Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh работают со вспышкой? И по поводу циклов перезарядки, он такой же как у AA 2000 mAh или меньше?


 *Производитель заявляет, что Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh можно перезаряжать 500 раз!* 

Да, циклов значительно меньше, чем для обычных Sanyo Eneloop, но при еженедельной перезарядке 500 циклов хватит почти на 10 лет регулярного использования. 

Со вспышками любых моделей Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh дружат очень хорошо  :smileflag: ! Если до этого фотографом использовались Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, то XX понравятся еще больше!

----------


## kitten84

Спасибо за аккумы, купил сегодня 8 шт. АА белых, вроди как оригинальные!

----------


## agan4ik

где на посёлке происходит выдача?

----------


## seventhstone

Где именно происходит выдача на Таирова, в Центре и на Котовского?

Выдача аккумуляторов происходит:

*Таирова: Королева / Вильямса* (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
*Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская*.
*Котовского: Добровольского / Бочарова* (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

В любом случае, каждая встреча индивидуально согласовывается по телефону. Поэтому, если Вы делаете заказ через личное сообщение, пожалуйста, не забывайте указывать телефон и имя. С Вами свяжутся и согласуют удобное для встречи время и место.

----------


## Fona

18650 Sanyo Li-Ion 2600mAh у вас случайно нет?

----------


## seventhstone

> 18650 Sanyo Li-Ion 2600 mAh у вас случайно нет?


 Таких аккумуляторов пока нет. Возможно будут позже.

----------


## butters stotch

Так и не дождался звонка на тему аккумов и их покупки. Спасибо, буду искать в другом месте :smileflag:

----------


## seventhstone

> Так и не дождался звонка на тему аккумов и их покупки. Спасибо, буду искать в другом месте


 Так, с Вами же связались и договорились на встречу возле Пересыпского моста  :smileflag: . Договорились на одно время, Вы не смогли, затем на другое, тоже не получилось. В итоге остановились на том, что в любое время Вы можете подъехать на  Добровольского / Бочарова.

Так что, если еще актуально, пожалуйста, набирайте и подъезжайте.

Большая просьба к модераторам, не удалять это сообщение, т.к. оно напрямую влияет на репутацию автора темы. Или удаляйте вместе с предыдущим постом...

----------


## butters stotch

> Так, с Вами же связались и договорились на встречу возле Пересыпского моста . Договорились на одно время, Вы не смогли, затем на другое, тоже не получилось. В итоге остановились на том, что в любое время Вы можете подъехать на  Добровольского / Бочарова.
> 
> Так что, если еще актуально, пожалуйста, набирайте и подъезжайте.
> 
> Большая просьба к модераторам, не удалять это сообщение, т.к. оно напрямую влияет на репутацию автора темы. Или удаляйте вместе с предыдущим постом...


 Эм...не дезинформируйте, когда вы позвонили, мы договорились что встретимся на вашем пути на Поскот, затем я прождал час, звонка не последовало, вы сообщили, что не получилось, решили что когда вы будете ехать в сторону центра, тогда и пересечемся. Снова-таки звонков не последовало, посему и отписал о несерьезности. Ps стоит ли упомянуть, что о том что вы будете на оговоренной Пересыпи "через 10 минут", обычно сообщается хотя бы за пол часа до встречи, где и когда :smileflag: 

Ps хотя чо там. Завтра куплю Turnigy 2300mah быстрозаряжаемые 8 шт. за 180 грн, и буду пользоваться. Удачных продаж, и будьте более внимательны к своим покупателям :smileflag:

----------


## *Юличка*

Добрый день!

Подскажите, пожалуйста, есть ли в наличии аккумуляторы Sanyo Eneloop AAA?

----------


## seventhstone

Идеально подходят для радиотелефонов, пультов, фонариков и др.

Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 100 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
Выдача происходит на Таирова, в Центре или на Котовского.
Звоните: (095) 508-01-24.

----------


## Ivengo

Интересно забрать завтра 
AAA 800 mAh = 2 шт
Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh = 2 шт

Тел. 097 два 53 97 00

----------


## seventhstone

В связи со снегопадом, небольшие организационные изменения. Пока погодные условия не улучшатся, выдача будет происходить только на Таирова и на Котовского.

----------


## Solnyshko-ru

Здравствуйте, а минипальчиковые в центре уже можно получить?

----------


## seventhstone

> Здравствуйте, а минипальчиковые в центре уже можно получить?


 Да, уже можно! И не только минипальчиковые, но и Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh и Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh.

Все есть в наличии!
Звоните: (095) 508-01-24.

----------


## Neznakomka11

Добрый день! 
Интересует Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh (упаковка) из 4-х аккумуляторов. Есть?
Если да, то где на пос. Котовского? (в личку пожалуйста)

----------


## seventhstone

*Все аккумуляторы Sanyo Eneloop есть в наличии!*

*Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 100 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh* (упаковка: блистер) — 160 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 100 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Выдача аккумуляторов происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Бочарова (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24!*
Договоримся!

----------


## tokar

Спасибо за аккумуляторы.

----------


## kitten84

Испытал уже по несколько раз оба комплекта аккумов, все отлично - 2000-2100Маh во-всех аккумах, саморазряда почти нет как такового!
Зарядку использую La Cross BC-1000.
Теме Ап!

----------


## Inviz

> Испытал уже по несколько раз оба комплекта аккумов, все отлично - 2000-2100Маh во-всех аккумах, саморазряда почти нет как такового!
> Зарядку использую La Cross BC-1000.
> Теме Ап!


 Моя La Crosse BC-700 показала примерно 2650мА\ч для Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh.
Радуют очень близкие параметры для всех аккумов - почти один в один.

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

на данный момент абонент не может принять ваш звонок.....3 попытки с интервалом 20 мин.......................а нужно срочно!

----------


## safecom

Транспортировочный box - это он?

Вложение 5772114

----------


## seventhstone

> Транспортировочный box - это он?
> 
> Вложение 5772114


 Да, примерно такой. Только на лицевой поверхности окошко немного другой формы. И еще пара...тройка незначительных отличий.

----------


## Ivengo

Здравствуйте!
Нужен блистер (4 шт) белых АА Энелупов 2000 мАч-ных + зарядка.
Аккумы у вас уже покупал, а вот зарядки нет.

Какие есть не очень дорогие, но хорошие зарядные устройства? Интересны двухтипоразмерные - для АА и ААА аккумуляторов.

Спасибо
097 2 пять 3 97 00

----------


## Dorsay

Меня тоже интересуют зарядные устройства. Зарядок "La Crosse" случаем нет?

----------


## seventhstone

*Есть в наличии зарядные устройства!*

*Technoline BC-700* — 280 грн.

Пока только одна модель. Оптимальное соотношение качества и цены.

Выдача зарядных устройств происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Бочарова (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Dorsay

> *Есть в наличии зарядные устройства!*
> 
> *Technoline BC-700* — 280 грн.
> 
> Пока только одна модель. Оптимальное соотношение качества и цены.


 Путевая зарядка. Цена разумная. Подумаю. Хотя, если добавить сюда сумму на хорошие аккумы, то комплектация La Crosse BC1000 выглядит все-же предпочтительней имхо.

----------


## skarabey

Продавец молодец, товар хороший предлагает не обманывает, реакция очень быстрая на заказ.
 итого: забрал нужный комплект батареек АА, и решил проверить их на  фотике, в котором до этого стояли GP 2800, фотоаппарат на них делал порядка 300-350 кадров  со вспышкой поставил Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, фотик сделал 540 кадров со вспышкой. Другие две  батарейки поставил в радио наушники, наушники проработали дольше и громче чем от фирмыных немецких батареек большей емкости. Теперь вчера купил еще один комплект батареек толька ААА.

----------


## Каняшкин

Вопрос, появились ли HR-3UTGB и HR-4UTGB, если да - по какой цене? Если нужно порядка 40 штук, цена на опте?

Просьба в дальнейшем указывать конкретную продаваемую модель аккумулятора, 
так как (вам это известно, конечно же) у них и АА и ААА есть с разным количеством циклов заряда.

Так же интересует зарядка Maha Powerex MH-C9000

Спасибо.

----------


## seventhstone

Идеально подходят для фотографов, меломанов, туристов и др.

*Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 110 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Выдача аккумуляторов происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Бочарова (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Ленчик Лнчик

ААА есть в наличии 2 шт.? и зарядка к ним интересует

----------


## TheLucifier

> *Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 110 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
> ...


 Ребята, спасибо!
После GP 2700 это совершенно новый уровень. Canon SX20 IS делал 1 кадр в 3-4 секунды (со вспышкой), теперь щелкает и "блымает" почти ежесекундно! И это "из коробки", так сказать. Красота =))

----------


## Mr_Ice

> ААА есть в наличии 2 шт.? и зарядка к ним интересует


 так же интересует 2хААА (зарядка не нужна).

----------


## mr__funt

когда можно забрать сегодня на таирова?

----------


## Mr_Ice

так же интересует 2хААА (зарядка не нужна).

----------


## bsv87

Что посоветуете для фотоаппарата АА на 2000 мАч 1800 циклов или 2500 мАч 500 циклов?? спасибо

----------


## bodidron

> Что посоветуете для фотоаппарата АА на 2000 мАч 1800 циклов или 2500 мАч 500 циклов?? спасибо


 2000 лучше, не гонитесь за ёмкостью! пользуюсь gp recyko 2050 доволен.
п.с. автор можно 4 штуки 2000? таирово любое время

----------


## seventhstone

*Все есть в наличии! И аккумуляторы и зарядки!*

*Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 100 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 110 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh* (упаковка: блистер) — 160 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 100 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 110 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 10 грн. за фирменный кейс.
*Technoline BC-700* — 280 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Бочарова (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24!*
Договоримся!

----------


## bsv87

Спасибо, аккумы приобрел, осталось зарядное хорошее найти с ограничением по току.

----------


## seventhstone

Удобны для хранения и транспортировки пальчиковых аккумуляторов (любых производителей). В кейс помещается 4 шт. аккумуляторов формата AA или 5 шт. аккумуляторов формата AAA.

*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 10 грн. за фирменный кейс.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Бочарова (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24!*
Договоримся!

----------


## igogor

Добрый день. Интересует:




> *Все есть в наличии! И аккумуляторы и зарядки!*
> 
> *Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh* (упаковка: блистер) — 160 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
> *Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 10 грн. за фирменный кейс.
> *Technoline BC-700* — 280 грн. за зарядное устройство.


 067 759 77 40  Игорь

----------


## TheLucifier

Как на счет аккумуляторов 18650 (3,7В), есть в планах продаж?

----------


## Allbatros

Добрый день, а еще зарядки у вас какие-то есть? Или только Technoline BC-700?

----------


## СТ

Пользуюсь ими уже полгода.

----------


## seventhstone

> Как на счет аккумуляторов 18650 (3,7В), есть в планах продаж?


 Да. Аккумуляторы Sanyo 18650 Li-Ion 2600 mAh, 3,7 V, сделанные в Японии будут. Пока только под заказ. Стоимость — 135 грн. за штуку.




> Добрый день, а еще зарядки у вас какие-то есть? Или только Technoline BC-700?


 Под заказ есть La Crosse BC-250. Стоимость — 125 грн.

----------


## Allbatros

> Под заказ есть La Crosse BC-250. Стоимость — 125 грн.


 Можно заказать такую зарядку? Если да, то когда примерно можно будет забрать, если возможно то на поселке Котовского.

----------


## seventhstone

Большая просьба!

 :smileflag:  - Просто огромная! Если Вы хотите получить свой заказ максимально быстро, пожалуйста, указывайте номер Вашего телефона в теме или в личном сообщении. 

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24!*
Договоримся!

----------


## seventhstone

Идеально подходят для профессиональной техники, радиостанций, радиомоделей и любых других устройств с высоким энергопотреблением.

*Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UWXB, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 175 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Выдача аккумуляторов происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Бочарова (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24!*
Договоримся!

----------


## inesska

Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGB, 1800 циклов (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 110 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
Хотелось бы 2 комплекта. Пос. Котовского.
Телефоны в репе.

----------


## rus_ua

Добрый день. Не могли бы уточнить, как работают Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UWXB с высокими токами? Не падает ли в них напряжение при высокой нагрузке?

----------


## Кац

Совсем забыл сказать спасибо.

----------


## seventhstone

> Добрый день. Не могли бы уточнить, как работают Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UWXB с высокими токами? Не падает ли в них напряжение при высокой нагрузке?


 Данные аккумуляторы очень хорошо работают с высокими токами разряда — до 4 ампер. Из-за этой технической особенности Sanyo Eneloop XX без проблем справляются с мощными светодиодными фонарями, авто- и авиамоделями, фотовспышками, фотоаппаратами и любыми другими мобильными устройствами, которые требуют отдачи большого тока.

----------


## FotoReporter

Здравствуйте! Есть ли в наличии  La Crosse BC1000 (BC-1000)?

----------


## seventhstone

> Здравствуйте! Есть ли в наличии La Crosse BC1000 (BC-1000)?


 Таких зарядок на данный момент нет. Возможно будут позже, но пока нет возможности сориентировать по срокам и цене. Дело в том, что это зарядное устройство поставляется в комплекте с обычными аккумуляторами. А те, кто попробовал Sanyo Eneloop (или аналоги) не очень хотят переплачивать за нагрузку  :smileflag: ... Поэтому спрашивают их крайне редко...

----------


## Dagion

Добрый день, подскажите, пожалуйста, какие для такого синтезатора - http://virtuoz.in.ua/catalog.php?item=068&language=rus лучше использовать аккумуляторы, 2000 или 2500 mAh?

----------


## GENIY

Спасибо!

----------


## seventhstone

> Добрый день, подскажите, пожалуйста, какие для такого синтезатора - http://virtuoz.in.ua/catalog.php?item=068&language=rus лучше использовать аккумуляторы, 2000 или 2500 mAh?


 Для данного инструмента можно использовать как Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh так и Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh. Первые на 20% менее емкие и их нужно будет чаще заряжать, но зато они имеют больший ресурс по циклам заряд-разряд и более низкую цену.

Решение за Вами  :smileflag: !

----------


## ibn.hottabych

Скажите, HR-3UWXB и HR-3UWXA, в чем отличие?

----------


## seventhstone

> Скажите, HR-3UWXB и HR-3UWXA, в чем отличие?


 HR-3UWXB - имеют номинальную емкость: 2550 mAh.
HR-3UWXA - 2500 mAh.

Плюс, HR-3UWXB еще чуть медленнее саморазряжаются. HR-3UWXB - это новая модель, пришедшая на смену HR-3UWXA.

----------


## Кац

Спасибо за аккумуляторы.

----------


## ibn.hottabych

Вот, скажите, как у вас с гарантией, просто цены отнюдь..., например, аккумуляторы брал в магазине в розницу примерно за те же деньги, а зарядки по цене "подорожника"...
P.S. Обычно тут дешевле продают, или плюшки какие...

----------


## kitten84

> Вот, скажите, как у вас с гарантией, просто цены отнюдь..., например, аккумуляторы брал в магазине в розницу примерно за те же деньги, а зарядки по цене "подорожника"...
> P.S. Обычно тут дешевле продают, или плюшки какие...


 Интересный Вы человек, где Вы видели что бы на батарейки давали гарантию!?
По цене честно говоря не видел в магазинах энелупов дешевле 35грн/шт. а тут по 25, так что не так, я лично брал несколько комплектов аккумов, все замечательно, заряд держут отлично, зарядка показывает всегда стабильные показатели и не как кЕтайские аккумы а как заявленно а-то и выше!
Зарядку правда брал в Подорожнике!

----------


## Guess

Спасибо за аккумуляторы и доставку

----------


## ibn.hottabych

> Интересный Вы человек, где Вы видели что бы на батарейки давали гарантию!?
> По цене честно говоря не видел в магазинах энелупов дешевле 35грн/шт. а тут по 25, так что не так, я лично брал несколько комплектов аккумов, все замечательно, заряд держут отлично, зарядка показывает всегда стабильные показатели и не как кЕтайские аккумы а как заявленно а-то и выше!
> *Зарядку правда брал в Подорожнике!*


 Выделенное понравилось - . Что и требовалось доказать.
Воообще-то, я имел ввиду HR-3UWXA (брал по 40), а не энелуп, и гарантия имелась ввиду на зарядное устройство  :smileflag: .
P.S. Кстати, что вас шокирует в гарантии на аккумуляторные батареи? Может правда, именно на АА/ААА и не дают никакой гарантии - никогда не интересовался..., но на все другие виды аккумуляторов гарантия исчисляется от нескольких недель (для мобилок на базаре) до нескольких лет (на автомобильные)... - так, что действительно - "интересно".
P.P.S. А энелупы - да - дешевле вроде.

----------


## kitten84

> Выделенное понравилось - . Что и требовалось доказать.
> Воообще-то, я имел ввиду HR-3UWXA (брал по 40), а не энелуп, и гарантия имелась ввиду на зарядное устройство .
> P.S. Кстати, что вас шокирует в гарантии на аккумуляторные батареи? Может правда, именно на АА/ААА и не дают никакой гарантии - никогда не интересовался..., но на все другие виды аккумуляторов гарантия исчисляется от нескольких недель (для мобилок на базаре) до нескольких лет (на автомобильные)... - так, что действительно - "интересно".
> P.P.S. А энелупы - да - дешевле вроде.


 
Зарядку брал еще тогда когда тут не продавались по этому и в подорожнике, ну а по поводу всего остального тогда нужно было точнее вопрос задавать т.к. тема называется "Продам аккумуляторы Sanyo Eneloop с низким саморазрядом! Made in Japan!" 
Р.S. То, что на автомобильные аккумы гарантию дают вплоть до 5 лет это я знаю............

----------


## seventhstone

> Вот, скажите, как у вас с гарантией, просто цены отнюдь..., например, аккумуляторы брал в магазине в розницу примерно за те же деньги, а зарядки по цене "подорожника"...
> P.S. Обычно тут дешевле продают, или плюшки какие...


 Все можно обсудить и все можно решить! 

Основное прописано в постах темы. Индивидуальные условия оговариваются по телефону (или в личке). Если вопросы еще остались, наберите, познакомимся и пообщаемся  :smileflag: ...

----------


## Gurios

Добрый день. собираюсь в отпуск заграницу. Узнал что некоторые аккумуляторы подпадают под запрет к перевозу в самолете. Как обстоят дела с Sanyo Eneloop? Можно ли их брать с собой?

----------


## seventhstone

> Добрый день. собираюсь в отпуск заграницу. Узнал что некоторые аккумуляторы подпадают под запрет к перевозу в самолете. Как обстоят дела с Sanyo Eneloop? Можно ли их брать с собой?


 Все аккумуляторы серии Sanyo Eneloop — это никель-металл-гидридные аккумуляторы (NiMh). Они не относятся к запрещенным для перевозки авиатранспортом, т.к. в их конструкции отсутствуют щелочные элементы.

----------


## ibn.hottabych

Добрый день, я вам писал в личку на той неделе по поводу зарядных... Вы так и не ответили.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  24.10.2013 в 08:53 ----------

Хм, вот тут, вроде, писали об оперативности, а я вот вторую неделю жду ответа.
В общем проще в магазине взять, не переписываясь и без ожидания..., да и цена на зарядные там дешевле (на аккумуляторы правда у тс дешевле, но только на дешевые).

----------


## Rozik

> Добрый день, я вам писал в личку на той неделе по поводу зарядных... Вы так и не ответили


 Хинт: если позвонить, то отвечают очень быстро ;-) . После звонка уже через 20 минут приобрел зарядку.
ТСу гран мерси. Зарядное - просто чума.
Творческих успехов и всего наилучшего!
Всем покупать здесь!

----------


## Кац

> Хинт: если позвонить, то отвечают очень быстро ;-) . После звонка уже через 20 минут приобрел зарядку.
> ТСу гран мерси. Зарядное - просто чума.
> Творческих успехов и всего наилучшего!
> Всем покупать здесь!


  даже поздно вечером забирал добро

----------


## RTS2000

> Добрый день, я вам писал в личку на той неделе по поводу зарядных... Вы так и не ответили.
> 
> ---------- Сообщение добавлено  24.10.2013 в 08:53 ----------
> 
> Хм, вот тут, вроде, писали об оперативности, а я вот вторую неделю жду ответа.
> В общем проще в магазине взять, не переписываясь и без ожидания..., да и цена на зарядные там дешевле (на аккумуляторы правда у тс дешевле, но только на дешевые).


 Сообщите пожалуйста адрес магазина, тоже хочу купить.

----------


## rus_ua

> Добрый день, я вам писал в личку на той неделе по поводу зарядных... Вы так и не ответили. 
> Хм, вот тут, вроде, писали об оперативности, а я вот вторую неделю жду ответа.
> В общем проще в магазине взять, не переписываясь и без ожидания..., да и цена на зарядные там дешевле (на аккумуляторы правда у тс дешевле, но только на дешевые).


 Связь с продавцом всегда хорошая. А по поводу цены можно договориться, не зря же написано "Звоните, Договоримся!".

----------


## Alex722

Купил аккумуляторы, проверил - порядок. Спасибо.

----------


## Alex722

з.ы. Проверил такие же Энелупы, купленные два (или три, не помню) года назад, те же показания. Энелуп - гуд!

----------


## rus_ua

Уже практически год пользуюсь аккумуляторами купленными у этого продавца, использую их довольно активно, за неделю 2-3 раза перезаряжаю. Покупкой до сих пор более чем доволен.

----------


## OlgaElenok

Мы тоже покупали у ТС. Давно уже пользуемся - очень довольны. Для фотоаппарата и в дороге просто незаменимы.

----------


## seventhstone

*Все есть в наличии! И аккумуляторы и зарядки!*

*Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGA, 1500 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 100 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 110 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh, HR-3UWXA, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 160 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UWXB, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 175 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGA, 1500 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 100 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 110 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AAA 950 mAh, HR-4UWXB, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 155 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Пока только под заказ.
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 10 грн. за фирменный кейс.
*Technoline BC-700* — 280 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Бочарова (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Kamin

Зарядное устройтво-супер! Просто и понятно, а главное для аккумуляторов самое то, что нужно для сохранения и отличного заряда! Спасибо!

----------


## seventhstone

Да, конечно!

Вообще, на данный момент есть все, кроме:

*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGA, 1500 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 100 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## _Sanyok_

Скажите, я правильно понимаю - *Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGB, 1800 циклов*- выдержит 1800 зарядов-разрядов, а *Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UWXB, 500 циклов*, всего 500 зарядов? то есть более дешевые батарейки дольше проработают?

----------


## AlekcandrXXХ

> Скажите, я правильно понимаю - *Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGB, 1800 циклов*- выдержит 1800 зарядов-разрядов, а *Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UWXB, 500 циклов*, всего 500 зарядов? то есть более дешевые батарейки дольше проработают?


  Вам же выше писали,500 зарядок - это почти 10 лет  :smileflag: ....если каждый день заряжать, то примерно год

----------


## Inviz

> Скажите, я правильно понимаю - *Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGB, 1800 циклов*- выдержит 1800 зарядов-разрядов, а *Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UWXB, 500 циклов*, всего 500 зарядов? то есть более дешевые батарейки дольше проработают?


 в общем да, но тут разная ёмкость. у меня есть и 2000мач и 2500 (более старые, чем HR-3UWXB) так у 2000мач меньший саморазряд (идеально подходят для пультов, детских игрушек и т.д.) 2500\2550 - для мощных потребителей типа фонариков, р\у игрушек.

----------


## Doremik

Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста, чем отличаются аккумуляторы, которые продаются в боксах от аккумуляторов, которые продаются в блистерах?

----------


## Робин Бобин

Уважаемый топик стартер. Подскажите можно ли для заряда ваших батареек использовать это зарядное устройство?



Если да, то сколько времени нужно для зарядки Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UWXB на данному зарядочном устройстве.

По ходу дела можно ли купить 2 аккумулятора Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UWXB и по какой цене?

Спасибо!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  16.12.2013 в 15:49 ----------

Еще уточните сколько у вас будет стоить зарядка - La Crosse BC-500

----------


## Бармалей)

Чтобы узнать время заряда аккумулятора, необходимо емкость Вашего аккумулятора, поделить на ток заряда который выдает Ваше зарядное устройство.
В Вашем случае емкость аккумулятора 2550 ma/h, а ток заряда Вашего зарядного устройства равен 100 ma.
Следовательно 2550 делим на 100 получаем 25.5 следовательно время заряда 25 час. 30 мин.(двадцать пять с половиной часов).

----------


## Робин Бобин

Спасибо!

----------


## Бармалей)

> Спасибо!


 Пожалуйста.
 и +1 в репу. )))

----------


## seventhstone

> Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста, чем отличаются аккумуляторы, которые продаются в боксах от аккумуляторов, которые продаются в блистерах?


 "Народные" модели аккумуляторов предлагаются в эконом-упаковке (транспортировочных боксах). За счет этого достигается наиболее привлекательная розничная цена. 

Профессиональные продаются в заводской упаковке (блистерах). 

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Lesika

Спасибо за оперативность!

----------


## Gerberti

Добрый день, объясните, пожалуйста, как визуально отличить "новые" и "старые" версии аккумуляторов.

----------


## 3kenguru

Большое спасибо за мой заказ (две зарядки и два комплекта аккумуляторов). 
Доволен приобретением! Вам хороших клиентов, да побольше!!!   :smileflag: 

---------- Сообщение добавлено  10.01.2014 в 13:26 ----------




> Добрый день, объясните, пожалуйста, как визуально отличить "новые" и "старые" версии аккумуляторов.


 Старые                                                                                                                                                                 

 

Новые

----------


## Metizzz

добрый день....какая цена сейчас на Technoline BC700 ?

----------


## Finaz

> добрый день....какая цена сейчас на Technoline BC700 ?


 Недавно брал, цена была 280 гривен. Зарядкой очень доволен, по критериям цена/качество наверное лучшие.

----------


## kitten84

Не появились ли Li-Ion 18650???

---------- Сообщение добавлено  23.01.2014 в 22:01 ----------

Спасибо за аккумы и доставку! Приятно иметь дело с такими людьми!

----------


## Hausfrau

Спасибо! Тестируем уже неделю - действительно долго не разряжаются.

----------


## Buunny

Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста, цены указанные ранее все еще актуальны?

----------


## seventhstone

*Все есть в наличии! И аккумуляторы и зарядки!*

*Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGA, 1500 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 105 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось несколько комплектов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 115 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh, HR-3UWXA, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 165 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось несколько комплектов.
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UWXB, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 180 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGA, 1500 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 105 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось несколько комплектов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 115 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AAA 950 mAh, HR-4UWXB, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 160 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Пока только под заказ.
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 10 грн. за фирменный кейс.
*Technoline BC-700* — 300 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Бочарова (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Styx_SX

Спасибо! Приятно было общаться, нормальная цена!

----------


## Princhessa

мне нужны аа 200 за 115 грн. подскажите на черемушках не бываете? если понравятся ещё пару пачек возьму

----------


## seventhstone

> мне нужны аа 200 за 115 грн. подскажите на черемушках не бываете? если понравятся ещё пару пачек возьму


 Скорее всего имелись в виду:

*Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 115 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Да, по договоренности возможна выдача на Черемушках: Гайдара / Малиновского.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Finiter

Здравствуйте, хотел узнать не продаете ли вы хорошие не сильно дорогие фонари под аккумуляторы АА или ААА?

----------


## OlgaElenok

Взяла еще 2 комплекта. Благодарю за оперативность.

----------


## dron007

Благодарю за зарядное и комплект Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UWXB. Аккумуляторы показывают 2600-2700 ёмкости. Цены оказались ниже, чем через eBay (раньше там их брал).

----------


## seventhstone

В связи с ростом курса доллара приходится пересмотреть все цены...

*Практически все есть в наличии! И аккумуляторы и зарядки!*

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGA, 1500 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 130 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. _Осталось ограниченное количество._
*Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh, HR-3UWXA, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 190 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. _Осталось ограниченное количество._
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UWXB, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 225 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGA, 1500 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 130 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. _Осталось ограниченное количество._
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AAA 950 mAh, HR-4UWXB, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 200 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. _Пока только под заказ._

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 20 грн. за фирменный кейс. _Осталось ограниченное количество._

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 390 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Бочарова (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## rus_ua

Добрый день, видел у вас тут сообщение о фонарях. Есть ли у вас они в продаже? Если да, то какие?

----------


## seventhstone

> Здравствуйте, хотел узнать не продаете ли вы хорошие не сильно дорогие фонари под аккумуляторы АА или ААА?


 


> Добрый день, видел у вас тут сообщение о фонарях. Есть ли у вас они в продаже? Если да, то какие?


 Да. Очень скоро будут шикарные фонари работающие от пальчиковых аккумуляторов. Следите за обновлением темы!

----------


## Холодильщик

Спасибо, купил зарядку и упаковку аккумов, пока занимаюсь реанимацией и тестированием старых аккумов.
Вопрос а при установке качественных аккумов в зарядку должен показывать к примеру 2000 mah если на аккуме тоже написано ну или близко к номиналу, или я притормаживаю?

----------


## seventhstone

> Спасибо, купил зарядку и упаковку аккумов, пока занимаюсь реанимацией и тестированием старых аккумов.
> Вопрос а при установке качественных аккумов в зарядку должен показывать к примеру 2000 mah если на аккуме тоже написано ну или близко к номиналу, или я притормаживаю?


 Зарядку с функцией мгновенного показа емкости мы пока не встречали. В Technoline BC-700 узнать емкость можно с помощью режима «Тест» — режим служит для получения информации о фактической емкости аккумулятора. Происходит сначала полная разрядка, затем зарядка. На этом функция завершается, а мы получаем фактическое значение емкости аккумулятора. 

Запустить данный режим можно с помощью кнопки MODE в течении 8-ми секунд после вставки аккумуляторов (кнопка должна быть зажата в течение 1 секунды для активации смены режима, дальнейшие нажатия этой же кнопки вызовут последовательные переключения между режимами). 

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Поможем!

----------


## Solnyshko-ru

Добрый день! Недавно узнала, что появилась новая версия Eneloop Panasonic. Есть ли у Вас такие в наличии?

----------


## 22r

> Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGA, 1500 циклов (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 130 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. 
> Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGB, 1800 циклов (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.


 есть(на пробу хочу упаковку таких и таких)?
цена?
где забирать(в центре желательно)?
есть какие коробки\боксы\контейнера для хранения-если да,то можно фото как выглядит?
спасибо за ответ!

----------


## seventhstone

> есть(на пробу хочу упаковку таких и таких)?
> цена?
> где забирать(в центре желательно)?
> есть какие коробки\боксы\контейнера для хранения-если да,то можно фото как выглядит?
> спасибо за ответ!


 Ответ отправлен вам в личное сообщение.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## paskot

Здравствуйте. Вот присматриваюсь  к аккумуляторам *Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGB*. Но везде пишут, и на eBay в частности, не покупать без блистерной упаковки:
 
У Вас же эти аккумуляторы продаются в транспортировочном боксе. И только *Sanyo Eneloop XX *  продаются в блистере. Можно узнать почему? Заранее спасибо за ответ.

----------


## seventhstone

*Аккумуляторы Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh продаются в транспортировочном боксе из-за установившейся ценовой политики. Дело в том, что эти же аккумуляторы, но в блистере будут стоить дороже на 10—15%!*

Sanyo Eneloop XX позиционируются как профессиональные аккумуляторы, в этом случае цена отодвигается на второй план. А на первом улучшенные потребительские качества и презентабельность.

Если же вам нужна дополнительная гарантия качества от производителя, то можем предложить вам аккумуляторы Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh. Это аккумуляторы 4-го поколения Eneloop (по сравнению с Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh 3-го поколения у них увеличено количество циклов перезарядки до 2100). Все типы Panasonic Eneloop в данный момент продаются в блистерной упаковке.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Узнавайте!

----------


## paskot

Спасибо за ответ. Дополнительная гарантия качества-это,конечно, хорошо, но судя по положительным отзывам здесь-Ваших гарантий более чем достаточно. Укажите, пожалуйста, цену на *Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh*. Хочется посмотреть на цены, выбрать, а уж потом позвонить и сделать заказ, тем более, что мне ещё нужны и ААА аккумуляторы.

----------


## Робин Бобин

Добрый день!

Вопрос для расширения кругозора. Купил у вас перед новым годом 4 шт. Sanyo Eneloop XX AA. Все в порядке претензий нет. Но недавно заметил парадокс - одна пара батареек заряжается быстрее и на момент состояния "Full" ее напряжение 1,4 вольт (по данным зарядки). А другая пара заряжается значительно дольше и напряжение у нее почти 1,5 вольт. 

Что сие может значить?

----------


## Inviz

> Добрый день!
> 
> Вопрос для расширения кругозора. Купил у вас перед новым годом 4 шт. Sanyo Eneloop XX AA. Все в порядке претензий нет. Но недавно заметил парадокс - одна пара батареек заряжается быстрее и на момент состояния "Full" ее напряжение 1,4 вольт (по данным зарядки). А другая пара заряжается значительно дольше и напряжение у нее почти 1,5 вольт. 
> 
> Что сие может значить?


 refresh пробовали? 
у меня белые eneloop уже больше года работают "как часы", а чёрные ХХ периодически приходится "взбадривать"

----------


## 22r

> *refresh пробовали?* 
> у меня белые eneloop уже больше года работают "как часы", а чёрные ХХ периодически приходится "взбадривать"


 это как?  :smileflag:

----------


## Бармалей)

> это как?


 С помощью зарядки "Ля Кроссэ".

----------


## 22r

> С помощью зарядки "Ля Кроссэ".


 а это что?  :smileflag:

----------


## Бармалей)

> а это что?


 Это тоже самое, что и "Technoline BC-700".

----------


## Inviz

> это как?


  циклическая зарядка\разрядка аккумов для устранения эффекта памяти



> Это тоже самое, что и "Technoline BC-700".


  совершенно верно  :smileflag:  подозреваю, что у *Робин Бобин* именно такая

----------


## Робин Бобин

> циклическая зарядка\разрядка аккумов для устранения эффекта памяти
> 
>  совершенно верно  подозреваю, что у *Робин Бобин* именно такая


 Совершенно верно у меня именно такая зарядка. Но я почему то думал, что функция "зарядка-разрядка-зарядка" предназначена сугубо для определения емкости батареек. И кроме того, если не изменяет память у этого типа батарей эффекта памяти вроде не существует....?

Спасибо за совет, попробую.

----------


## Inviz

> Совершенно верно у меня именно такая зарядка. Но я почему то думал, что функция "зарядка-разрядка-зарядка" предназначена сугубо для определения емкости батареек. И кроме того, если не изменяет память у этого типа батарей эффекта памяти вроде не существует....?
> 
> Спасибо за совет, попробую.


  Test - для определения ёмкости, Refresh - цикличная зарядка-разрядка пока увеличивается ёмкость - для восстановления  :smileflag:

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки!*

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 160 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGA, 1500 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 130 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. _Осталось ограниченное количество._
*Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. _Осталось ограниченное количество._

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop  Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 235 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh, HR-3UWXA, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 190 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. _Осталось ограниченное количество._
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UWXB, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 225 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 160 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGA, 1500 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 130 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. _Осталось ограниченное количество._
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов._ Осталось ограниченное количество._
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AAA 950 mAh, HR-4UWXB, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 200 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. _Пока только под заказ._

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 25 грн. за фирменный кейс. _Осталось ограниченное количество._

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 390 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Бармалей)

> совершенно верно  подозреваю, что у *Робин Бобин* именно такая


 Как оказалось, Вы абсолютно правы, и у меня тоже такая, и очень ней доволен, даже куму на ДР подарил.

----------


## OlgaElenok

> Это тоже самое, что и "Technoline BC-700".


 Стоит такую купить?

----------


## jammin

> Стоит такую купить?


 У меня такая, работает без нареканий.

----------


## OlgaElenok

> У меня такая, работает без нареканий.


 Надо брать

----------


## Бармалей)

> Стоит такую купить?


 Себе купил и куму подарил.

И как Вы думаете после этогог?

----------


## seventhstone

*Теперь Panasonic Eneloop!*

Японская технологическая корпорация Panasonic Corp. официально объявила об успешном приобретении контрольного пакета акций производителя цифровой техники Sanyo Electric Co. — акционеры согласились продать 50,19% голосующих акций.

Напомним, сообщения о поглощении Sanyo появились в ноябре 2008 г. Тогда Panasonic предлагал за полный выкуп компании Sanyo Electric 5,2 млрд долларов.

По мнению аналитиков, наиболее интересным для компании Panasonic является бизнес Sanyo по производству аккумуляторных батарей и солнечных панелей, спрос на которые стабильно растет.

Аналитики говорят, что купив Sanyo, Panasonic станет крупнейший японской компанией, производящей электронику с суммарным объемом продаж в 112 млрд долларов в год. Кроме того, эта сделка может запустить процесс консолидации на электронном рынке не только Японии, но и всего азиатского региона. 

Со 2 апреля 2012 года компания Sanyo Electric Co. полностью объединилась с корпорацией Panasonic.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Узнавайте!

----------


## Madcap

> *Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — *160 грн*. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.


 С ценой все верно? ААА по цене АА?
И они именно BK-4MCC или BK-4MCC*Е*?

----
Брал около месяца назад, маркировка отличается.

----------


## seventhstone

Да, цена указана верно! Пальчиковые и микропальчиковые аккумуляторы имеют одну и ту же прайсовую стоимость. Все цены формируются в зависимости от курса доллара и в случае изменения ситуации, цены, соответственно, будут меняться в большую или меньшую сторону.

По поводу маркировки. Если внимательно посмотреть официальный сайт: Eneloop, а затем заглянуть сюда: Wikipedia, то можно сделать вывод, что базовая модель самого аккумулятора: BK-4MCC, а буква в конце некий индекс. 

В продаже аккумуляторы в блистере с маркировкой: BK-4MCCE/4BE!

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Проконсультируем!

----------


## rus_ua

Спасибо за качественные аккумуляторы. Два года работы - полет нормальный!

----------


## seventhstone

*Лучшие пальчиковые аккумуляторы по лучшей цене!*



Идеально подходят для фотографов, меломанов, туристов и др.

*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCCE, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 160 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Dagion

Здравствуйте, есть ли у вас в продаже Panasonic Glitter? И вообще существуют ли они в природе, или при смене бренд такие аккумуляторы исчезли?

----------


## seventhstone

Добрый день, такие аккумуляторы выпускаются и под брендом Panasonic. У нас в наличии их сейчас нет, но есть Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCCE, это те же аккумуляторы только в белом цвете. Если нужны именно цветные аккумуляторы, то мы можем их заказать для вас.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Проконсультируем!

----------


## rus_ua

Здравствуйте, есть ли в наличии такие аккумуляторы - Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов? Если да, то какая на них цена?

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки!*

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 170 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2500 mAh, HR-3UWXA, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 190 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UWXB, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 225 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 170 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGA, 1500 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 130 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 25 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 420 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## besenka

Здравствуйте, обещала отписаться, как попробуйю аккумуляторы.
Брала Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UWXB, 500 циклов.
Работала ими на свадьбе, целый день обошлась одним комплектом без подзарядок. Спасибо огромное, что посоветовали,действительно очень мощные аккумуляторы.

----------


## seventhstone

*Лучшие профессиональные пальчиковые аккумуляторы по лучшей цене!*



Идеально подходят для профессиональной техники, радиостанций, радиомоделей и любых других устройств с высоким энергопотреблением.

*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Выдача аккумуляторов происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Filipus

Спасибо за зарядку, как всегда все быстро и качественно.

Если кому то интересно, вот инструкция на Русском языке для *Technoline BC-700*
http://files.radioscanner.ru/files/download/file11532/bc-700_manual_russian.pdf

----------


## как-то так

скажите,пожалуйста,для зарядки подходят только Technoline BC-700  или другая зарядка тоже может подойти?

----------


## 22r

> скажите,пожалуйста,для зарядки подходят только Technoline BC-700  или другая зарядка тоже может подойти?


 Другая тоже подойдёт...

----------


## ecs

> Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 170 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.


 Опробовали, спасибо.

----------


## seventhstone

*Лучшие микропальчиковые аккумуляторы по лучшей цене!* 



Идеально подходят для радиотелефонов, пультов, фонариков и др.

*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 170 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Solnyshko-ru

Здравствуйте, есть ли в наличии кейсы для аккумуляторов?

----------


## seventhstone

*Фирменные кейсы Sanyo Eneloop по лучшей цене!*



Удобны для хранения и транспортировки пальчиковых аккумуляторов (любых производителей). В кейс помещается 4 шт. аккумуляторов формата AA или 5 шт. аккумуляторов формата AAA.

*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 25 грн. за фирменный кейс.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Feodor

Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGB, 1800 циклов (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.  можно на посёлке Котовского забрать вечером?

----------


## seventhstone

> Sanyo Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTGB, 1800 циклов (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.  можно на посёлке Котовского забрать вечером?


 Эти аккумуляторы закончились. Но есть их более совершенная версия:

*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 170 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## гига

Здравствуйте.
Что то пошло не так.
Приобрел у вас зарядку и аккумы, поставил на разряд и зарядку. Но прошли уже сутки а процесс остановился на таких показателях:
Вложение 8849396
Кстати, аккумы емкостью на 1900мАч, хотя по телефону говорили о 2000мАч???

----------


## Bigbee

> Здравствуйте.
> Что то пошло не так.
> Приобрел у вас зарядку и аккумы, поставил на разряд и зарядку. Но прошли уже сутки а процесс остановился на таких показателях:
> Вложение 8849396
> Кстати, аккумы емкостью на 1900мАч, хотя по телефону говорили о 2000мАч???


 а вот зачем, новые предварительно заряженные аккумы ставить в режим "восстановления"?
может для начала инструкцию к зарядному устройству почитать... как выбирать силу тока, режим  и т.д. для 700-й модели зарядного (Технолайн или Лакросс)

----------


## гига

> а вот зачем, новые предварительно заряженные аккумы ставить в режим "восстановления"?
> может для начала инструкцию к зарядному устройству почитать... как выбирать силу тока, режим  и т.д. для 700-й модели зарядного (Технолайн или Лакросс)


 А с чего вы решили что не читал? 
Инструкция, стр. 35
И не нужно отвечать вопросом на вопрос, не для этого я сюда написал.

----------


## seventhstone

*Про емкость аккумуляторов Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов...*

1. Номинальная емкость — 2000 mАh.
2. Минимальная емкость — 1900 mAh (это значение указано на самом аккумуляторе в формате: "min. 1900 mAh").
3. Реальная емкость — выше номинальной.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Проконсультируем!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  13.10.2014 в 12:55 ----------

*Про зарядку аккумуляторов Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов...*

Не нужно их тренировать  :smileflag: !

Просто поставьте аккумуляторы в устройство-потребитель. Используйте энергию аккумуляторов, но не разряжайте их в ноль. Зарядите на минимальном токе (200 mА). После второго...третьего использования аккумуляторы после зарядки будут показывать цифры: 2000...2150 mАh.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Проконсультируем!

----------


## bmp

Купил у ТС зарядное Technoline BC-700 и аккумы Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC.
 Поставил аккумы в фотик, сделал несколько кадров. Вставил в зарядное - все аккумы показывали 1.33V. 
 Сразу без "тренеровок" и подзарядок сделал тест на токе 500мА - все аккумы показали емкость выше номинальной (2020-2100 мА).
 Покупкой доволен, подумываю прикупить комплект ААА

----------


## seventhstone

Интеллектуальные зарядные устройства по лучшей цене!



Зарядные устройства Technoline BC-700 относятся к классу продвинутых интеллектуальных зарядных устройств. Они позволяют одновременно производить зарядку (и разрядку) различных видов аккумуляторов размеров АА, ААА разной емкости.

*Technoline BC-700* — 420 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Styx_SX

Спасибо, отличный товар. Приятно было пообщаться.

----------


## rozali&trufel

Добрый день ! Хочу заказать зарядное Technoline BC-700  и аккумы. Только аккумы не выбрала. Посоветуйте хорошие, для детских муз игрушек. Для начала 4-6шт. И, пожалуй, два кейса. Какая может быть цена за такой комплект ? Спасибо

----------


## seventhstone

Для детских игрушек отлично подойдут следующие аккумуляторы.

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 170 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 170 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 25 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Стоимость комплекта будет зависеть от количества аккумуляторов. И выбранной модели.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Рассчитаем!

----------


## Сеамни

> Добрый день ! Хочу заказать зарядное Technoline BC-700  и аккумы. Только аккумы не выбрала. Посоветуйте хорошие, для детских муз игрушек. Для начала 4-6шт. И, пожалуй, два кейса. Какая может быть цена за такой комплект ? Спасибо


 Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов для игрушек идеальный вариант. В муз. игрушках работают без перезаряда около месяца, при активном юзанье игрушек!

----------


## seventhstone

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 190 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 290 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UWXB, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 235 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 180 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 150 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 25 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 500 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Lakmus85

Жаль что раньше эту тему не нашел. покупал в другом месте, нашел самые дешевые, ито вышло дороже чем у вас  :smileflag: 
Купил комплект Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh для фото вспышки, заряжают вспышку реально в два раза быстрее чем мои предыдущие (Varta Power Accu), так понравилось что сразу второй комплект заказал
и зарядку взял как раз Technoline BC-700, тоже чудо техники, и тоже дороже чем тут.
В общем теме - ап, очень рекомендую эти штуки!

----------


## Bigbee

вместо АПа...

не то что бы к спеху, но есть зарядки на 8 аккумов сразу, какие и по чем? Хотя можно просто взять и второй Технолайн700...

----------


## seventhstone

Зарядных устройств на 8 аккумуляторов у нас, к сожалению, нет. Можем предложить только вариант со второй зарядкой (Technoline BC-700).

P.S. До пятницы цена на нее составляет 475 грн. В пятницу будем корректировать до 490...500 грн. Также поднимутся цены еще на несколько позиций.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Feodor

норм акумы СПС,Я у Вас у сильпо купил
вопрос,у мну зарядка бюджетная какая-то Энергия Премия,можно ей на автомате просто их заряжать? 
ЗЫ у Жены на фотике держат уже больше, чем Энержайзеры (Кэнон )
Зы ссылка тыц
вроде тоже тыц1

----------


## Андерсон10

Есть такое зарядное,пойдут ли енелупы к нему?

----------


## seventhstone

*Про ток заряда...*




> норм акумы СПС,Я у Вас у сильпо купил
> вопрос,у мну зарядка бюджетная какая-то Энергия Премия,можно ей на автомате просто их заряжать? 
> ЗЫ у Жены на фотике держат уже больше, чем Энержайзеры (Кэнон )
> Зы ссылка тыц
> вроде тоже тыц1


 Да. В принципе, такой зарядкой можно пользоваться! 

Но лучше, конечно, это было бы устройство с током заряда 200...300 mA. А данная модель заряжает пальчиковые аккумуляторы током 800 mA. Т.е. не обеспечивает щадящий режим заряда.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Проконсультируем!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  25.11.2014 в 21:42 ----------

*Про тип аккумуляторов...*




> Есть такое зарядное,пойдут ли енелупы к нему?


 Если это зарядное устройство предназначено для зарядки NiMh-х аккумуляторов, то да, они друг другу подходят  :smileflag: !

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Проконсультируем!

----------


## F720

> Но лучше, конечно, это было бы устройство с током заряда 200...300 mA. А данная модель заряжает пальчиковые аккумуляторы током 800 mA.


 На сколько помню, то это ток который выдается на всю толпу заряжаемых аккумуляторов, по четырем каналам. Т.е. на канал получается как раз 200 мА.
В этом можно убедиться узнав среднее время которое уходит для зарядки одного аккума (или пары, там ведь по тумблеру можно либо 2 либо 4 аккума заряжать).
Не думаю что он зарядится за 2-3 часа. Скорее всего будет заряжаться тех же 8-12 часов.

----------


## Feodor

Заряжается быстро увы до 2 часов

Отправлено с моего GT-I9505 через Tapatalk

----------


## LukasAddon

> *Про ток заряда...*
> 
> Но лучше, конечно, это было бы устройство с током заряда 200...300 mA. А данная модель заряжает пальчиковые аккумуляторы током 800 mA. Т.е. не обеспечивает щадящий режим заряда.


 Для Энелупов желателен ток заряда 0.3С и до 0.5С. Иначе зарядное устройство может пропустить момент когда аккумулятор заряжен и получиться перезаряд.
А вобще по даташиту на сайте производителя ток заряда рекомендуют 1С. Именно такой ток заряда дают оригинальные зарядки от Eneloop )))

----------


## Андерсон10

По две продаете?

----------


## bodidron

> По две продаете?


 по цене 4х?

----------


## seventhstone

Да, продаем и по две, и по три, и по одной штуке! 

Аккумуляторы можно купить от одной штучки. Формирование поштучных цен пересмотрели. Теперь стоимость упаковки делим на четыре и округляем в большую сторону до ближайшего целого значения.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Андерсон10

Возможно будет завтра забрать 2шт Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC ?

----------


## seventhstone

> Возможно будет завтра забрать 2шт Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC ?


 Можно завтра. А можно и сегодня  :smileflag: !

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Поможем!

----------


## Андерсон10

Спасибо за батарейки,фонарь на них работает отлично)

----------


## Робин Бобин

Уточните, плз, а есть в наличии аккумуляторы Sanyo ААА? и сколько стоят?
Нужно 4 шт. могу забрать на Таирова Вильямса/Корлева ТЦ.

По ходу вопрос - бывают ли ААА емкостью больше чем 800 mha?

----------


## seventhstone

Да, эти аккумуляторы есть в наличии!

*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 150 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Также появились микропальцы повышенной емкости!

*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 950 mAh, BK-4HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## sema-sv

Добрый день нужны аккумуляторы AA 8 штук, какие есть и сколько денег?

----------


## seventhstone

На сегодняшний день можем предложить следующие варианты.

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 190 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 290 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop XX AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UWXB, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 235 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Остался один комплект. Находится на Котовского.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## lion_king

Хотелось бы завтра получить Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов - одну упаковку, пока на пробу.
А какой процент саморазряда у них?

----------


## Робин Бобин

Уточните, плз, можно ли ваши батарейки (NiMH) заряжать зарядным устройством, предназначенным для заряда батареек NiCd? Есть ли принципиальное отличие в принципе зарядки?

----------


## lion_king

И так!!! Купил сегодня у этих ребят 2100 аккумуляторы (4 штуки). Что сказать? отношением к вопросу продажи - очень доволен. Заботятся о клиенте, перезванивают, подстраиваются в Ваш "ритм жизни".... Учитывая "давность" темы - считаю (пока), что это именно те аккумуляторы - которые мне (ВАМ?) нужны
....

----------


## bodidron

что из зарядок есть? цены?

----------


## seventhstone

*Сегодня все заказы принимаются по ценам указанным в посте 175!
*
Со среды до воскресенья все цены будут откорректированы отталкиваясь от нового курса...

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## 22r

*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 190 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов-Хочу заказать 3 упак
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 150 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов-2 упаковки

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки!*

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 380 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 210 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 180 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 950 mAh, BK-4HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 360 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 650 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## luk-off

Ещё раз спасибо! Всё работает на ура!!!

----------


## Афра

Спасибо за батареечки и за оперативность

----------


## seventhstone

*Лучшие профессиональные микропальчиковые аккумуляторы по лучшей цене!*



Идеально подходят для компактных устройств с высоким энергопотреблением (фонарей, радиостанций, телефонов, диктофонов, инструментов и др.).

*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 950 mAh, BK-4HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 360 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Холодильщик

Приветствую, я уже брал аккумы и зарядку.
Хочу еще толстеньких и тонких по 4 шт.

----------


## Бармалей)

> Приветствую, я уже брал аккумы и зарядку.
> Хочу еще *толстеньких и тонких* по 4 шт.


 Это тема про аккумуляторы.)))))

----------


## seventhstone

Все предложения по ценам лучше всего обсуждать по телефону или используя личные сообщения. Это и с точки зрения правил работы форума более корректно.

Заранее большое спасибо за понимание!

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## skarabey

Повторно хочу сказать спасибо. 4 шт АА, и 4 шт ААА, были куплены 12.04.2013, за этот период эксплуатировались бесконечно (мышка фотоаппарат, радио наушники,  фонарик детские игрушки) (время в эксплуатации 100%). состояние: работают безотказно.
Аккумуляторы ААА то вообще жесть с первого дня используются в радио телефонах. 
состояние: работают безотказно.

----------


## Brazletto

Здравствуйте, нет ли у вас зарядных устройств для литий-ионных аккумуляторов 16850?

----------


## F720

На днях читал статейку с ооочень глубокими испытаниями современных аккумуляторов, мож еще кому то будет любопытно:
http://geektimes.ru/company/ulmart/blog/244514/
Энелупчики хвалят!

----------


## magic8484

тест не очень.
панасоник и фуджитсу хотя это одно и тоже они в тест включили ,а GP ресайко в тесте не было зато были не понятно какие GP.
и естественно обосрали жп по полной.
пользуюсь ресайко 2года ведут себя как новые.сейчас купил новые панасоник как бы разницы особо не вижу.если верить зарядке опус 3100 то внутреннее сопротивление что у ресайко что енелуп примерно одинаковое.но так как цена практически одинаковая то конечно лучше взять енелуп .все таки 2100 циклов должны выдержать.

----------


## F720

> тест не очень.
> панасоник и фуджитсу хотя это одно и тоже они в тест включили ,а GP ресайко в тесте не было зато были не понятно какие GP.
> и естественно обосрали жп по полной.


 Пройдитесь по магазинам, базарам, киоскам и вообще где угодно, именно такие, "непонятно какие GP" везде продаются. Первые мои аккумы были именно такие, сдохли очень быстро, буквально пару циклов в фотоаппарате, потом даже сразу после зарядки они вытягивали со вспышкой полтора кадра.

----------


## bodidron

> Пройдитесь по магазинам, базарам, киоскам и вообще где угодно, именно такие, "непонятно какие GP" везде продаются. Первые мои аккумы были именно такие, сдохли очень быстро, буквально пару циклов в фотоаппарате, потом даже сразу после зарядки они вытягивали со вспышкой полтора кадра.


 recyko пользуюсь года три, все отлично! конечно старые на 2700+ это было нечто, только зарядил, а они уже дохлые. но recyko вполне ничего себе, особенно с их ценой, но вроде сняли с производства (умудрялись их продавать даже вместо батареек, так как они с завода заряженные)

----------


## aliks2009

куплю ААА 4шт

----------


## seventhstone

Как видно из предыдущих постов насчет аккумуляторов производства GP существует большая разница во мнениях. Иногда позиции даже «полярные». А по поводу Eneloop практически единодушная высокая оценка, сформированная на почве полной удовлетворенности продуктом.

Поэтому в наличии исключительно Eneloop  :smileflag: !

Спасибо за Ваши мнения, позиции и высказывания!

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## F720

> Как видно из предыдущих постов насчет аккумуляторов производства GP существует большая разница во мнениях. Иногда позиции даже «полярные».


 Не совсем верно. 
GP есть обычные аккумуляторы, те которые везде продаются и стоят относительно недорого - они мягко говоря плохие, с этим все согласны.
Есть (или были) GP с низким саморазрядом, те которые ReCyko, они нормальные, но в продаже мало где есть и стоят значительно дороже чем обычные GP.

----------


## Styx_SX

тесты банок

----------


## Inviz

> Не совсем верно. 
> GP есть обычные аккумуляторы, те которые везде продаются и стоят относительно недорого - они мягко говоря плохие, с этим все согласны.
> Есть (или были) GP с низким саморазрядом, те которые ReCyko, они нормальные, но в продаже мало где есть и стоят значительно дороже чем обычные GP.


 У меня был десяток ReCyko+ ААА - периодически переставали подавать признаки жизни без видимых на то причин. В ВС-700 заряжаться при этом не хотели, в устройствах тоже никак не виделись. Заводились "с толкача" в древнем тупом заряднике, после чего нормально работали неопределённый промежуток времени. В общем впечатление оставили так себе.

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки!*

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 290 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 450 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 260 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 220 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 950 mAh, BK-4HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 430 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 750 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## tranzeet

> Здравствуйте, нет ли у вас зарядных устройств для литий-ионных аккумуляторов 16850?


 Тоже интересуют такие зарядки.

----------


## seventhstone

*Универсальные интеллектуальные зарядные устройства по лучшей цене!*



Зарядные устройства Nitecore Digicharger D4 позволяют заряжать практически все известные типы цилиндрических аккумуляторов. Digicharger D4 умеют автоматически определять тип аккумуляторных батарей — Li-Ion, Ni-MH, Ni-Cd, IMR, LiFePO4, и выбирать оптимальный для них режим зарядки.

*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 1100 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## bodidron

цены на аккумуляторы и bc700 изменились?

----------


## Бармалей)

> цены на аккумуляторы и bc700 изменились?


 Боже упаси, куда ещё дешевле?!

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки!*

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 350 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 580 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 320 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 950 mAh, BK-4HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 530 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 35 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 950 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 1100 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Vava-

А поштучно можно купить?мне 2 аккума надо АА

----------


## seventhstone

Да, продаем и по две, и по три, и по одной штуке!

Чтобы узнать цену одного аккумулятора, стоимость упаковки делим на четыре и округляем в большую сторону до ближайшего целого значения.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## seventhstone

*Лучшие пальчиковые аккумуляторы по лучшей цене!*



Идеально подходят для фотографов, меломанов, туристов и др.

*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 320 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Solnyshko-ru

Здравствуйте, судя по всему курс доллара наконец-то стабилизировался. Повлияло ли это на цены? Если да, то как?

----------


## pic_

Судя по всему - НИКАК....
aukro.ua

+28грн доставка...

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки!*

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 300 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 480 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 260 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 230 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 950 mAh, BK-4HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 430 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 35 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 800 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 900 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## seventhstone

Видимо пришла пора  сказать несколько слов о принципах, которыми мы руководствуемся в своем хобби!

Итак.

*Что мы можем:*

— В большинстве случаем можем организовать выдачу в течение часа. А иногда и в течение 15 минут.

— Можем предложить качественную, протестированную, проверенную временем продукцию. 

— Можем (и делаем) найти и обеспечить поставку под заказ продукции по параметрам не включенной в постоянный ассортимент.

— Можем (и делаем) подвезти продукцию в «неудобное» место, или произвести выдачу в «неудобное» время.

— Можем обеспечить замену продукции в случае выявления проблем или неисправностей. Иногда бывает. Но это, буквально, уникальные единичные случаи.

— Можем сделать небольшую, но приятную скидку на заказах от двух товарных единиц. 

— Можем сделать существенную скидку на заказах от десяти товарных единиц.

*Чего мы не можем:*

— Не можем работать «в ноль». Даже если другие это делают. Нам это не интересно , т.к. не стимулирует развиваться.

И еще, все, кто хотя бы раз делал заказ по указанным в теме телефонам прекрасно знают, как внимательно мы относимся к каждому заказу, даже самому миниатюрному. Мы очень надеемся, что это представляет определенную ценность и для Вас.

В общем, подводя итог всему выше сказанному. Хочется отметить. Есть запрос — есть решение. Поэтому приглашаем к диалогу.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## tranzeet

Здравствуйте! 

У меня есть фотоаппарат на пальчиковых батарейках. Но за 5 лет практически им не пользовались, т.к. любых батареек хватает не более, чем на 10 снимков. Покупали для него и аккумуляторные с большой емкостью, но все они быстро садятся. Почитал отзывы, хочу приобрести Eneloop. Но боюсь, чтоб их не ожидала та же участь.

----------


## Бармалей)

> Здравствуйте! 
> 
> У меня есть фотоаппарат на пальчиковых батарейках. Но за 5 лет практически им не пользовались, т.к. любых батареек хватает не более, чем на 10 снимков. Покупали для него и аккумуляторные с большой емкостью, но все они быстро садятся. Почитал отзывы, хочу приобрести Eneloop. Но боюсь, чтоб их не ожидала та же участь.


 Любые аккумуляторы, чтобы долго служили надо перезаряжать хотя бы один раз в два-три месяца.

----------


## LukasAddon

> Здравствуйте! 
> 
> У меня есть фотоаппарат на пальчиковых батарейках. Но за 5 лет практически им не пользовались, т.к. любых батареек хватает не более, чем на 10 снимков. Покупали для него и аккумуляторные с большой емкостью, но все они быстро садятся. Почитал отзывы, хочу приобрести Eneloop. Но боюсь, чтоб их не ожидала та же участь.


 Если там не 4 АА батарейки , а 2 , то он и не будет долго снимать.
но снимков на 100-200 должно хватать.

----------


## tranzeet

> Если там не 4 АА батарейки , а 2 , то он и не будет долго снимать.
> но снимков на 100-200 должно хватать.


 Да аккумуляторов только 2, но заряда хватает максимум на 10 снимков.

----------


## LukasAddon

> Да аккумуляторов только 2, но заряда хватает максимум на 10 снимков.


 Может фотоаппарат уже неисправен и быстро садит акумы?

----------


## tranzeet

Всем спасибо за помощь! Взял аккумуляторы Eneloop Pro, почистил все контакты в фотоаппарате, пока все работает отлично.

----------


## seventhstone

*Лучшие профессиональные пальчиковые аккумуляторы по лучшей цене!*



Идеально подходят для профессиональной техники, радиостанций, радиомоделей и любых других устройств с высоким энергопотреблением.

*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 480 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Выдача аккумуляторов происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## как-то так

спасибо за аккумы,начинаю тестировать,на данный момент уже очень довольна.и очень понравилась скорость выдачи-фактически они уже меня ждали минут через 15 после моего звонка и заказа)))супер)))

----------


## Сеамни

Здравствуйте, актуальны ли цены на продукцию?

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки!*

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 285 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 455 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 245 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 220 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 950 mAh, BK-4HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 410 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 760 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 855 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Solnyshko-ru

Здравствуйте, есть ли у вас инструкция к зарядке D4 на русском языке? Хотелось бы перед приобретением сначала почитать как пользоваться, а на русском найти не удалось. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## seventhstone

Ссылка на русскоязычную инструкцию к зарядке D4 у вас в личных сообщениях.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Проконсультируем!

----------


## Solnyshko-ru

Большое спасибо за инструкцию. Очень помогла в эксплуатации зарядки!

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки!*

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 350 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 210 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 200 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 950 mAh, BK-4HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 330 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 640 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 810 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## viv74viv

Только по 4 продаёте ? а если 2 надо ААА(Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов) ? по чём ?

----------


## Andrey_sh

Возможно ли приобрести 2 шт Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh. если да то какая цена? и где можно забрать? новые или нет? оригинал ?

----------


## seventhstone

Аккумуляторы можно приобрести в любом нужном вам количестве. Аккумуляторы новые, оригинальные.

----------


## lukava

Здравствуйте,  а Sanyo eneloop AA 2000 у вас есть?

----------


## Бармалей)

> Здравствуйте,  а Sanyo eneloop AA 2000 у вас есть?


 В Греции есть всё.)))

----------


## seventhstone

Здравствуйте, аккумуляторов Sanyo Eneloop в наличии нет. Бренд Sanyo выпускал аккумуляторы Eneloop 3-го поколения до 2012 года.

В наличии имеются аккумуляторы  Eneloop 4-го поколения, которые выпускаются под брендом Panasonic Eneloop и имеют по сравнению с 3 поколением увеличенное количество циклов заряд/разряд.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Brazletto

Цены актуальны на сегодняшний день?

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки!*

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 360 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 210 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 200 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 950 mAh, BK-4HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 330 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 640 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 810 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Затонского (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!
Договоримся!

----------


## Finiter

Добрый день, какие аккумуляторы посоветуете для фотовспышки?

----------


## Сеамни

> Добрый день, какие аккумуляторы посоветуете для фотовспышки?


 Пользуемся черными ПРО, очень нравиться.

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки!*

В связи с постоянными изменениями курсов валют, стоимость продукции уточняйте в день заказа!

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 270 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 390 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 230 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 210 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 950 mAh, BK-4HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 380 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата «Крона»:
*Soshine 9 V, 650 mAh, Li-ion* (упаковка: box) — 290 грн. за 1 аккумулятор.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 740 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 900 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Затонского (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Brazletto

Узнал что помимо черных и белых eneloop есть еще цветные. Есть ли они у вас? Если да, то сколько будет стоить 2 и/или 4 аккумулятора?

----------


## seventhstone

Да, в наличии есть очень яркие, цветные аккумуляторы Panasonic Eneloop Tropical.

По характеристикам данные аккумуляторы идентичны Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Афра

Спасибо за очень быструю оперативность 

А какая разница в цвете аккумуляторов? /извините сразу за женский вопрос/

----------


## seventhstone

Здравствуйте, по поводу разницы в цвете аккумуляторов Eneloop. 

Они выпускаются в трех версиях, которые внешне отличаются цветом:

Eneloop Lite (голубой) — низкая емкость / большой ресурс (1000 mAh / 3000 циклов);
Eneloop (белый) — средняя емкость / средний ресурс (2000 mAh / 2100 циклов);
Eneloop Pro (черный) — большая емкость / маленький ресурс (2600 mAh / 500 циклов).

Если имеются ввиду аккумуляторы Tropical, то у них цвет не играет никакой технической роли, эти аккумуляторы по своим параметрам соответствую белым.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Узнавайте!

----------


## butters stotch

Доброго времени суток. Цена Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 270 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. актуальна??

----------


## seventhstone

Добрый день, все цены, указанные в последнем посте с ценами, на сегодняшний день актуальны.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Узнавайте!

----------


## Solnyshko-ru

Здравствуйте, а есть в продаже (или планируются) Eneloop Lite?

----------


## seventhstone

Аккумуляторов Panasonic Eneloop Lite у нас в продаже нет и скорее всего не будет. Дело в том что данные аккумуляторы по стоимости не отличаются от  Panasonic Eneloop АА 2000 mAh, в то же время они существенно отличаются по параметрам емкость/циклы!

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Спрашивайте!

----------


## Korads

А зарядка под них есть? И как себя ведут в устройствах с высоким потреблением тока? Вспышках...

----------


## seventhstone

Здравствуйте, в данный момент у нас в наличии имеются две отличные зарядки Technoline BC-700 и Nitecore Digicharger D4. В ближайшее время ожидаем получения нового зарядного устройства Panasonic Eneloop BQ-CC17.

Для устройств с высоким потребление тока отлично подойдут Eneloop Pro.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Узнавайте!

----------


## Korads

Тогда скиньте в личку цену комплекта с про и оригинальной зараядкой...

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки!*

В связи с постоянными изменениями курсов валют, стоимость продукции уточняйте в день заказа!

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2600 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 400 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 230 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 950 mAh, BK-4HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 390 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата «Крона»:
*Soshine 9 V, 650 mAh, Li-ion* (упаковка: box) — 310 грн. за 1 аккумулятор.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 750 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 900 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Добровольского / Затонского (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Сеамни

Здравствуйте, есть ли в наличии аккумуляторы Pkcell?

----------


## dilet

подпишусь

----------


## seventhstone

Мы работаем только с качественной и проверенной продукцией, а аккумуляторы Pkcell к таким не относятся.

Pkcell при меньшей цене и немного большей емкости имеет значительную разницу в ресурсоемкости с Eneloop. При самых скромных подсчетах один аккумулятор Eneloop заменит до 7 Pkcell.

В итоге при разнице в цене в 10 — 15 гривен на аккумуляторе, вам для достижения ресурса Eneloop необходимо потратить на Pkcell около 400 гривен.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Узнавайте!

----------


## 22r

А цветные есть?

----------


## seventhstone

Да, в наличии есть очень яркие, цветные аккумуляторы Panasonic Eneloop Tropical.

По характеристикам данные аккумуляторы идентичны Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов.

Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!
Договоримся!

----------


## 22r

> Да, в наличии есть очень яркие, цветные аккумуляторы Panasonic Eneloop Tropical.
> 
> По характеристикам данные аккумуляторы идентичны Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов.
> 
> Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!
> Договоримся!


  надо 8шт...
в Центре...
контакты в ЛС

----------


## vvvvv

Добрый вечер. Хотела бы приобрести:
Аккумуляторы формата AA:
Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
Район - Поселок Нотовского
И интересует вопрос бюджетного зарядного устройства, что можете предложить.
Спасибо!

----------


## rozali&trufel

Добрый день ! Нужка зарядка технолайн и аккумуляторы 12шт АА, посоветуйте для игрушек музыкальных. Можно футляр 1шт. Обязательно нужна доставка, центр. Это возможно?

----------


## skvall

Есть ли у вас аккумуляторы 18650 ?

----------


## werther

какая гарантия на зарядки?в розеке Technoline BC-700 стоит 800 гр.

----------


## seventhstone

Здравствуйте, на зарядное устройство Technoline BC-700 предоставляется гарантия 1 год. Данное зарядное устройство, как и вся остальная продукция есть в наличии в центре. Актуальная цена на Technoline BC-700 775 гривен.
*

Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Спрашивайте!

----------


## Genchen

подпишусь

----------


## tranzeet

Добрый день. Есть ли у вас в продаже переходники (адаптеры) с АА на С?

----------


## seventhstone

Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки!

В связи с постоянными изменениями курсов валют, стоимость продукции уточняйте в день заказа!

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*AA Fujitsu 2000 mah HR-3UTCEX, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 250 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: россыпь) — 270 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 400 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*AA Fujitsu Pro 2550 mah HR-3UTHC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 320 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. 

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 230 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*AAА Fujitsu Fujitsu 800 mAh, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 205 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. 

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 950 mAh, BK-4HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 380 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*Panasonic Eneloop C-size Adapter (упаковка: блистер)* — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.
*Panasonic Eneloop D-size Adapter (упаковка: блистер)* — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 775 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 950 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17* — 350 грн. за зарядное устройство. 

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Днепропетровская дорога / Заболотного (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## vavaka

Купил 4 AA 2000 mAh  и 8 ААА 800 mAh Fujitsu. 4 шт АА по заявленной цене в 250 грн за комплект - без проблем. Но ААА были проданы не по 205, как указано в теме, а по 220 грн за комплект из 4 штук. Комментарий продавца: "Что там на страничке я не в курсе, цена вот такая". Вопрос к продавцу: где правда?

----------


## seventhstone

К сожалению из-за нестабильного курса гривны, цены постоянно меняются. По этой причине произошла накладка, и вам продали аккумуляторы по старой цене. Приносим свои извинения и готовы учесть разницу при следующей покупке или отправить вам ее на карту.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!* 
Узнавайте!

----------


## 22r

Сейчас курс припал...
Почем АА аккумуляторы?

----------


## seventhstone

Все зависит от того какие именно из 5 видов аккумуляторов вы имеете ввиду? А для вас, как для постоянного клиента, мы вообще можем предложить специальные условия. Напишите в личном сообщении, что именно вас интересует.

Обращаем внимание на то, что позвонить всегда быстрее чем вести переписку!

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!* 
Договоримся!

----------


## Finiter

Добрый день! Подскажите какие аккумуляторы используются в переходниках на D-size?

----------


## Vava-

AA Size

----------


## 22r

> Panasonic Eneloop C-size Adapter (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.
> Panasonic Eneloop D-size Adapter (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.


 а шо это ? 
и зачем они надо?
а то вдруг мне надо ,а я не в курсе....

----------


## Vava-

лично я использовал Panasonic Eneloop D-size Adapter для колонки с автоподжигом где стоят батареи D size.

----------


## Finiter

> AA Size


 Спасибо!

----------


## besenka

Добрый день, уже не первый раз беру у вас аккумуляторы. Очень довольна. Спасибо. Теперь у меня возник вопрос и проблемка (поломалась моя зарядка под аккумуляторы). Что у вас есть из зарядок хорошего-соотношение цена-качества и чтоб быстро заряжались аккумуляторы, но в тоже время чтоб их не убивала зарядка быстро. Спасибо.

----------


## seventhstone

Здравствуйте! Наиболее оптимальным в соотношении цена/качество является зарядное устройство Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17. Данное зарядное устройство создано специально для аккумуляторов Eneloop и позволяет быстро и качественно заряжать до 4 аккумуляторов.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!* 
Узнавайте!

----------


## Vrednik

Здравствуйте, какая актуальная цена за Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: россыпь) - 4 шт.?

----------


## [email protected]

Есть ли 18650 какие и почем?

----------


## Холодильщик

Хотел купить зарядку и аккумы, год назад покупал у Вас, цены были намного дешевле чем у других, сейчас дороже(((
Дайте цену на обе зараядки, а на Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки!*

В связи с постоянными изменениями курсов валют, стоимость продукции уточняйте в день заказа!

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*AA Fujitsu 2000 mah HR-3UTCEX, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: россыпь) — 250 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 390 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*AA Fujitsu Pro 2550 mah HR-3UTHC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 310 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. 

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 230 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 215 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*AAА Fujitsu Fujitsu 800 mAh, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 190 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. 

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 950 mAh, BK-4HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 380 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*Panasonic Eneloop C-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.
*Panasonic Eneloop D-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 730 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 950 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17* — 350 грн. за зарядное устройство. 

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Днепропетровская дорога / Заболотного (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Finiter

Добрый день, какую не дорогую зарядку посоветуете для аккумуляторов eneloop?

----------


## SERGEY_ODESSA

5 шт. Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC так чтобы были из одной партии купить можно? (у меня во вспышку 5 шт идёт)

----------


## seventhstone

Здравствуйте, да можно приобрести 5 аккумуляторов из одной партии.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Сеамни

> Добрый день, какую не дорогую зарядку посоветуете для аккумуляторов eneloop?


 Здравствуйте, тоже интересует.

----------


## seventhstone

*Популярные зарядные устройства Panasonic Eneloop BQ-CC17 по лучшей цене!*



Универсальное зарядное устройство Panasonic Eneloop BQ-CC17, благодаря четырем независимым каналам, позволяет заряжать аккумуляторы АА и ААА в любой комбинации. Система автоматического контроля заряда. Четыре индивидуальных LED-индикатора. Время заряда аккумуляторов Panasonic Eneloop AA — 7 часов. 

*Panasonic Eneloop BQ-CC17* — 350 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Котовского: Добровольского / Бочарова (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## -GY- Photographer

2 раза брал у данного продавца Eneloop Pro, первый комплект от Sanyo, второй от Panasonic и оба очень быстро умерли при использовании на вспышках. Сначала думал, что дело в зарядке, Sanyo заряжал LaCross Bc-700, потом продал её, взял дорогущую Maha Powerex на 8 батареек и новый комплект но уже от Panasonic и та же история, пол года и батареек нет, заряжал менее 50 раз. И вот недавно услышал такую же историю от знакомого видео-оператора, который брал тут же. Сейчас у него белые Eneloop, взятые опять таки тут и работают уже год отлично. Надеюсь продавец объяснит причину таких печальных событий, ведь Pro аккумы далеко не дешевые.

----------


## Rozik

*-GY- Photographer*, на больших токах разряда, если параметры у аккумов гуляют (почему требуется всегда из одной пачки брать, а не разнобой), то некоторые  элементы могут "реверситься". У меня есть такой комплект Энергайзеров - два из четырех в "минуса" уходит постоянно. Уже 3 года так "подыхает". Перед зарядом умной зарядкой их надо "толкнуть" тупой. При условии, разумеется, что аккумы оригинал.
Вообще же моя практика показала, что по аккумам есть Энергайзер и "всё остальное". Энергайзер где-то делся сейчас. Это огорчает.

----------


## Vava-

Есть же eneloop BK-3MCCE в блистере по 8 шт. Они с одной партии, взять сколько надо для работы.

----------


## -GY- Photographer

В том то и дело, что оба раза брал в блистере по 4 штуки, а не в разнобой

----------


## Rozik

> В том то и дело, что оба раза брал в блистере по 4 штуки, а не в разнобой


 "Толкните" комплект тупой зарядкой и потом "покачайте" умной. Должно помочь.

----------


## Solnyshko-ru

Пользуюсь белыми Eneloop уже почти 4 года, пока работают стабильно, при том, что юзаю их постоянно - фотик и игрушки. 
Пока нкаких нареканий не было. Сейчас взяла еще Fujitsu, пока вот два месяца отличной работы.

----------


## -GY- Photographer

Так они не мертвые, просто ёмкость упала на процентов 80, и вспышка если раньше перезаряжалась на мощности 1/1 за 2-3 сек, а то и быстрее, то теперь секунд 15-20 и количество пыхов упало в разы. И это после 20-30 перезарядов и притом умной зарядкой. Раскачивание делал, помогает совсем на значительно, хотя небольшой прирост есть.

----------


## Vava-

> Пользуюсь белыми Eneloop уже почти 4 года, пока работают стабильно, при том, что юзаю их постоянно - фотик и игрушки. 
> Пока нкаких нареканий не было. Сейчас взяла еще Fujitsu, пока вот два месяца отличной работы.


  Fujitsu производятся японской корпорацией FDK (FDK Corporation),  ENELOOP производятся на этих же заводах FDK

----------


## seventhstone

-GY- Photographer, здравствуйте, укажите, пожалуйста, более точно модель зарядного устройства и силу тока, которыми Вы заряжаете аккумуляторы. А также укажите модель Вашей вспышки.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Поможем!

----------


## -GY- Photographer

Здравствуйте! Зарядка Maha Powerex C800S, сила тока 500ма, т.к. всегда заряжаю в мягком режиме зарядки. Вспышка Yongnuo 568EX

----------


## Solnyshko-ru

> Fujitsu производятся японской корпорацией FDK (FDK Corporation),  ENELOOP производятся на этих же заводах FDK


 Да, мне говорили при покупке. Они и на вид не особо отличаются. Как по мне ENELOOP лучшие аккумуляторы с которыми знакома. Когда-то были GP - еще первые работали отлично, прослужили пару лет, а затем уже олее новые - как обычные батарейки просто очень быстро умирали, а вот ENELOOP работают как часы ттт.

----------


## Ирусик Одесса

здравствуйте,какие сейчас есть зарядные устройства?

----------


## seventhstone

Здравствуйте, в наличии на данный момент есть следующие зарядные устройства:

*Technoline BC-700* — 760 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 950 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17* — 350 грн. за зарядное устройство. 

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## vimarster

Добрый день!  Подскажите  чем отличаются  такие аккумуляторы?

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*AA Fujitsu 2000 mah HR-3UTCEX, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: россыпь) — 250 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

----------


## seventhstone

Добрый день!

*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: блистер)* — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Аккумуляторы упакованы в блистер.

*AA Fujitsu 2000 mah HR-3UTCEX, 2100 циклов (упаковка: блистер)* — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Аналог Eneloop под брендом Fujitsu.

*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: россыпь)* — 250 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Аккумуляторы россыпью, без упаковки.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Узнавайте!

----------


## Brazletto

Здравствуйте! На поселке Котовского забрать аккумуляторы можно?

----------


## seventhstone

Здравствуйте, аккумуляторы можно забрать в любом районе города.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Ришельевская / Базарная (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Котовского: Добровольского / Бочарова (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## s_fly

Спасибо за зарядку Technoline BC-700! Первые впечатления отличные, качество сборки и мелкие детали на высоте! Пока первый раз тестирую аккумуляторы, дальше будет видно)))
И еще, это наверное самая быстрая интернет-покупка: после звонка ТС через 40 минут я был уже обладателем зарядки

----------


## 22r

Интересует:
Что означает режим Test -показывает емкость аккумулятора? 
После 2х лет использования аккумуляторов Eneloop -быстро начали садиться-запустил режим discharge -refresh. ..мучала зарядка bc 700  батарейки 2 суток....
Надеюсь поможет...

----------


## seventhstone

Добрый день! В нашей группе есть инструкция по всем функциям зарядного устройства Technoline BC-700. Посмотреть ее можно тут — https://vk.com/eneloop?w=wall-64023896_52

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Спрашивайте!

----------


## Voffcheg

Здравствуйте! У вас упаковки только по 4 шт? Можно ли купить 2шт AAA? Если да, то что есть в наличии и напишите пожалуйста актуальную цену.Спасибо)

----------


## seventhstone

Добрый день! Да, аккумуляторы можно приобрести поштучно. На сегодняшний день в наличии есть следующие аккумуляторы формата ААА:

*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* — 57,5 грн. за аккумулятор.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* — 54 грн. за аккумулятор.
*AAА Fujitsu Fujitsu 800 mAh, 2100 циклов* — 48 грн. за аккумулятор.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Узнавайте!

----------


## Сеамни

Добрый день! У вас в группе https://vk.com/eneloop в разделе магазин нашла светодиодные лампы. Есть ли они в наличии и какая актуальная цена?

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки, лампы!*

В связи с постоянными изменениями курсов валют, стоимость продукции уточняйте в день заказа!

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: россыпь) — 260 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Fujitsu AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTCEX, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2600 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 390 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Fujitsu AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UTHC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 310 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 230 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 215 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*Fujitsu AAА 800 mAh, HR-4UTC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 190 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 950 mAh, BK-4HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 380 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*Panasonic Eneloop C-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.
*Panasonic Eneloop D-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 730 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 950 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17* — 350 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Светодиодные лампы:
*Global LED A60 12 W, 4100 K, 220 V, E27* — 63 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED A60 10 W, 4100 K, 220 V, E27* — 51 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED A60  8 W, 4100 K, 220 V, E27* — 41 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED C37 (свечка) 5 W, 4100 K, 220 V, E27* — 41 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED C37 (свечка) 5 W, 4100 K, 220 V, E14* — 45 грн. за лампу.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Решельевская / Базарная (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Котовского: Бочарова / Добровольского (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Сеамни

Добрый день. Лампочки у вас такие?

----------


## seventhstone

Да! Именно такие.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Sergon

Подскажите, какие аккумуляторы (ААА) лучше взять для фотовспышки?

----------


## seventhstone

> Подскажите, какие аккумуляторы (ААА) лучше взять для фотовспышки?


 Позвольте уточнить, какой вспышкой Вы пользуетесь? Действительно ли она работает от аккумуляторов AAA, а не AA?

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Проконсультируем!

----------


## rus_ua

Добрый день! Посоветуйте для фотоапарата какие лучше покупать аккумуляторы, Pro или обычные?

----------


## seventhstone

Здравствуйте! Вам аккумуляторы нужны для фотоаппарата или для фотовспышки?

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Узнавайте!

----------


## LukasAddon

Добрый день. 
Покупал у вас белые энелупы для вспышки nikon sb 900.
Работают отлично, и по цене выгоднее было купить два комплекта белых, и живут они дольше по циклам.

Для вспышек подходят и белые и черные. Но я белые советую, они более долговечные, все равно же запасной комплект покупать надо сразу.

----------


## seventhstone

Да для вспышки можно использовать как обычные (2000 mAh), так и Pro (2600 mAh) аккумуляторы. В зависимости от потребностей в каждой отдельной ситуации лучше будут одни или другие. Для профессиональных фотографов все же лучше Pro, так как у них больше токоотдача и вспышка быстрей перезаряжается, тогда как для полупрофессиональной или домашней съемки предпочтительный обычные, так как у них больше ресурс.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Узнавайте!

----------


## Артёмочка

Добрый день.
Нужны для батареи фотоаппарата 10шт Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC..
Есть ли смысл брать в блистере или нет? (по качеству отличаются?)
Забрать могу сегодня на посёлке..

----------


## SERGEY_ODESSA

Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2600 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов -это что новые какие то, я в том году брал такие но они были 2500mAh,я их проверял так они полностью соответствуют заявленному номиналу,даже чуть больше

----------


## Светлана Од

А под пайку есть аккумуляторы?

----------


## seventhstone

Все аккумуляторы всегда есть в наличии. Забрать можно в большинстве случаев, в день заказа. Для более быстрого ответа звоните!

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Заказывайте!

----------


## __WANTED__

Здравствуйте а лампочки Глоболед это тот же Максус ? обновите список цен

----------


## seventhstone

Здравствуйте! Совершено верно, Global LED это лампы выпускаемые компанией Maxus. 

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Узнавайте!

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки!*

В связи с постоянными изменениями курсов валют, стоимость продукции уточняйте в день заказа!

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*AA Fujitsu 2000 mah HR-3UTCEX, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: россыпь) — 250 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 390 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*AA Fujitsu Pro 2550 mah HR-3UTHC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 310 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. 

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 230 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 215 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*AAА Fujitsu Fujitsu 800 mAh, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 190 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. 

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 950 mAh, BK-4HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 380 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case*  — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*Panasonic Eneloop C-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.
*Panasonic Eneloop D-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 800 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 950 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17* — 350 грн. за зарядное устройство. 

Светодиодные лампы:
*Global LED A60 10W 4100K 220V E27* — 56 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED A60  8W 4100K 220V E27* — 45 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED C37 5W E27* — 41 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED C37 5W E14* — 45 грн. за лампу.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Днепропетровская дорога / Заболотного (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## hell

Спасибо за аккумуляторы)

----------


## seventhstone

Спасибо за покупку!

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Всегда рады помочь!

----------


## Filipus

У вас случайно нет LED ламп с температурой 5500°К?
(или 5000)

----------


## seventhstone

Добрый день! Да, есть лампы от 5000 K до 6000 K. Какие именно лампы нужны вам?

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Спрашивайте!

----------


## seventhstone

*Отличные пальчиковые аккумуляторы по лучшей цене!*



Идеально подходят для фотографов, меломанов, туристов, моделистов и др.

*Fujitsu AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTCEX, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Ришельевская / Базарная (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Котовского: Добровольского / Марсельская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## tranzeet

Добрый день! У вас батарейки есть в продаже, или только аккумуляторы?

----------


## seventhstone

Кроме лучших в мире аккумуляторов Panasonic Eneloop, есть и очень крутые батарейки — Varta Industrial!

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Vovka78

А по чем крутые батарейки?

----------


## seventhstone

Стоимость батареек Varta Industrial зависит от формата и необходимого количества. В наличии имеются следующие форматы: AA, AAA, C, D.

Что интересует? И в каком объеме?

*3воните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## tokar

Спасибо за аккумуляторы

----------


## Тано

Насчет лампочек чего то не понял... Не смог найти в инете Global LED A60 10W 4100K 220V E27 дороже 50 - у вас 56. Или есть какое то преимущество?

----------


## seventhstone

На сегодняшний день, цена на лампы Global LED A60 10W 4100K 220V E27 составляет 48 гривен!

На все остальные лампы цены тоже ниже, чем в посте от 23 апреля 2017. В самое ближайшее время опубликуем свежий пост с актуальными ценами.

*3воните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Уточняйте!

----------


## Finiter

Добрый день! Тоже интересуют батарейки, можно актуальные цены, в ЛС или тему?

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Батарейки!*

В связи с постоянными изменениями курсов валют, стоимость продукции уточняйте в день заказа!

Батарейки:
*Varta Industrial AA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 135 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Varta Industrial AAA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 135 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Varta Industrial C* (упаковка: россыпь) — 110 грн. за 4 батарейки.
*Varta Industrial D* (упаковка: россыпь) — 160 грн. за 4 батарейки.

*3воните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Finiter

Здравствуйте, можно и на лампы актуальные цены?

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки!*

В связи с постоянными изменениями курсов валют, стоимость продукции уточняйте в день заказа!

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*AA Fujitsu 2000 mah HR-3UTCEX, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: россыпь) — 250 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2550 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 390 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*AA Fujitsu Pro 2550 mah HR-3UTHC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 310 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. 

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 230 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 215 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*AAА Fujitsu Fujitsu 800 mAh, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 190 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. 

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 950 mAh, BK-4HCC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 380 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case*  — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*Panasonic Eneloop C-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.
*Panasonic Eneloop D-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 800 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 950 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17* — 350 грн. за зарядное устройство. 

Батарейки:
*Varta Industrial AA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 135 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Varta Industrial AAA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 135 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Varta Industrial C* (упаковка: россыпь) — 110 грн. за 4 батарейки.
*Varta Industrial D* (упаковка: россыпь) — 160 грн. за 4 батарейки.

Светодиодные лампы:
*Global LED A60 10W 4100K 220V E27* — 48 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED A60  8W 4100K 220V E27* — 39 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED C37 5W E27* — 43 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED C37 5W E14* — 43 грн. за лампу.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская.
Котовского: Днепропетровская дорога / Заболотного (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Comandante_

Подскажите, какое из ваших зарядных устройств лучше подходит для зарадки енелуп? Моя зарядка олимпус, которая шла в комплекте с энелуп еще лет 10 назад сгорела. Осталось много аккум енелуп и стоит вопрос, чем их заряжать, чтобы долго служили???

----------


## seventhstone

Все предлагаемые нами зарядные устройства идеально подходят для аккумуляторов Eneloop! Отличаются они ценой и функциональностью. 

В вашем случае наиболее оптимальным решением будет зарядка Technoline BC-700. Она кроме возможности выбора тока заряда (при низком токе заряда, аккумуляторы прослужат дольше), имеет функцию восстановления, которая поможет реанимировать Ваши старые аккумуляторы.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## rus_ua

Добрый день! Нуждаются ли аккумуляторы Eneloop в правильном старте при работе с несколькими циклами полной разрядки-зарядки?

----------


## seventhstone

Добрый! Вы могли бы уточнить Ваш вопрос. Что подразумевается под правильным стартом? Или перефразируйте.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Проконсультируем!

----------


## Filipus

Скорее всего его интересует, надо ли им провести  трехкратную процедуру: полный заряд -полный разряд, перед началом эксплуатации.

_Напишите, что аккумуляторы имеют малый ток утечки и продаются полностью заряженными, готовыми к эксплуатации._

----------


## rus_ua

> Добрый! Вы могли бы уточнить Ваш вопрос. Что подразумевается под правильным стартом? Или перефразируйте.
> 
> *Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
> Проконсультируем!


 Добрый вечер! Имеется ввиду, нужны ли данные аккумуляторы перед полноценной работой прогнать несколькими циклами полного заряда и разряда?

----------


## seventhstone

Нет. Этого делать не нужно. Предлагаемые аккумуляторы полостью готовы к использованию из упаковки!


*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Проконсультируем!

----------


## rus_ua

> Нет. Этого делать не нужно. Предлагаемые аккумуляторы полостью готовы к использованию из упаковки!


 Спасибо! А аккумуляторы Pro у вас с какой емкостью? Насколько знаю она была увеличена.

----------


## seventhstone

*Лучшие профессиональные пальчиковые аккумуляторы по лучшей цене!*



Идеально подходят для профессиональной техники, радиостанций, радиомоделей и любых других устройств с высоким энергопотреблением.

*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2600 mAh, BK-3HCD, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 390 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Выдача аккумуляторов происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## rus_ua

Да. Действительно увеличилась. Молодцы японцы! Вскоре, наверное, перевалят за 3000 mAh.

----------


## Shoorlik

Нужны эти аккумуляторы: AA Fujitsu Pro 2550 mah HR-3UTHC, 500 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 310 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. 
В какое время можно подъехать за аккумами?
Центр: Пушкинская / М. Арнаутская
0671415461 Александр.

----------


## seventhstone

Хотя в данный момент аккумуляторы Fujitsu Pro AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UTHC — временно отсутствуют. Созвонились и договорились на другую модель! 

Еще раз напоминаем : ), что телефон был и остается самым быстрым способом связи!

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Холодильщик

Хорошие аккумуляторы, работают))

----------


## 22r

А какие актуальные цены?
Разноцветные есть в наличии?

Пысы уже около 3х лет пользуюсь-eneloop АА и ААА- очень много машинок -надо еще немного прикупить...  :smileflag: 
Автору спасибо за хорошие аккумуляторы и хорошие цены

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки, батарейки, лампы!*

В связи с постоянными изменениями курсов валют, стоимость продукции уточняйте в день заказа!

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Fujitsu AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTCEX, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: россыпь) — 260 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2600 mAh, BK-3HCD, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 400 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Fujitsu AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UTHC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 310 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 230 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 215 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*Fujitsu AAА 800 mAh, HR-4UTC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 210 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 980 mAh, BK-4HCD, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 400 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Под заказ.
*Fujitsu AAА 950 mAh, HR-4UTHC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Под заказ.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*Panasonic Eneloop C-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.
*Panasonic Eneloop D-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 800 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 950 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17* — 350 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Батарейки:
*Varta Industrial AA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 135 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Varta Industrial AAA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 135 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Varta Industrial C* (упаковка: россыпь) — 110 грн. за 4 батарейки.
*Varta Industrial D* (упаковка: россыпь) — 160 грн. за 4 батарейки.

Светодиодные лампы:
*Global LED A60 10W 4100K 220V E27* — 48 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED A60 8W 4100K 220V E27* — 39 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED C37 5W E27* — 43 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED C37 5W E14* — 43 грн. за лампу.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Ришельевская / Базарная (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Tirsen

Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 980 mAh куплю  2 шт.,может кто то заберёт вторую пару?Если есть желающие напишите.
Спасибо.

----------


## rus_ua

Здравствуйте, не появились ли у вас в продаже аккумуляторы 18650?

----------


## seventhstone

Да. Появились! Но пока только оптом. 

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Уточняйте!

----------


## rus_ua

> Да. Появились! Но пока только оптом. 
> 
> *Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
> Уточняйте!


 А какой емкости аккумуляторы у вас есть?

----------


## 22r

Мне надо 8шт разноцветных АА... или белых АА...
Есть?
Предложите цену...

----------


## seventhstone

> А какой емкости аккумуляторы у вас есть?


 Аккумуляторы 18650 есть двух емкостей: 2900 mAh и 3400 mAh. Цены очень приятные!

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## rus_ua

> Аккумуляторы 18650 есть двух емкостей: 2900 mAh и 3400 mAh. Цены очень приятные!
> 
> *Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
> Договоримся!


 А опт у вас от скольки штук?

----------


## Antonio Varghas

Имеются ли у Вас:

EverActive 2600 mAh АА с низким саморазрядом. Проф. серия. EVHRL6-2600 

способность работать при отрицательных температурах до -20С;
способность выдерживать большое количество циклов перезаряда без потери ёмкости (до 1200 циклов)?

----------


## seventhstone

> А опт у вас от скольки штук?


 Опт для аккумуляторов 18650 — от 25 штук. Можно разных емкостей.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Сеамни

> Аккумуляторы 18650 есть двух емкостей: 2900 mAh и 3400 mAh. Цены очень приятные!
> 
> *Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
> Договоримся!


 А в какую цену 2900 mAh? И кто производитель этих аккумуляторов?

----------


## Finiter

Здравствуйте, у вас цены актуальны? Или после роста курса доллара тоже изменились?

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки, батарейки, лампы!*

В связи с постоянными изменениями курсов валют, стоимость продукции уточняйте в день заказа!

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 300 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Fujitsu AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTCEX, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: россыпь) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2600 mAh, BK-3HCD, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 420 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Fujitsu AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UTHC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 310 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 215 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*Fujitsu AAА 800 mAh, HR-4UTC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 210 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 980 mAh, BK-4HCD, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 420 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Под заказ.
*Fujitsu AAА 950 mAh, HR-4UTHC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 250 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Под заказ.

Аккумуляторы формата 18650 (от 25 штук):
*Panasonic NCR18650B, 3400 mAh, без защиты* (упаковка: россыпь) — 125 грн. за аккумулятор.
*Panasonic NCR18650PF, 2900 mAh, без защиты* (упаковка: россыпь) — 105 грн. за аккумулятор.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*Panasonic Eneloop C-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.
*Panasonic Eneloop D-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 800 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 950 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17* — 370 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17 + 4 Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh* — 650 грн. за зарядное устройство с аккумуляторами. Хит продаж : )!

Батарейки:
*Varta Industrial AA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Energizer Industrial AA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 150 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Varta Industrial AAA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Energizer Industrial AAA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 150 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Varta Industrial C* (упаковка: россыпь) — 110 грн. за 4 батарейки.
*Varta Industrial D* (упаковка: россыпь) — 160 грн. за 4 батарейки.

Светодиодные лампы:
*Global LED A60 10W 4100K 220V E27* — 48 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED A60 8W 4100K 220V E27* — 39 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED C37 5W E27* — 43 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED C37 5W E14* — 43 грн. за лампу.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Ришельевская / Базарная (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Brazletto

Здравствуйте, а Lite версия Eneloop у вас есть?

----------


## __WANTED__

А пос.Котовского ? выдача есть?

----------


## seventhstone

> Здравствуйте, а Lite версия Eneloop у вас есть?


 Аккумуляторов Panasonic Eneloop Lite в наличии нет. Но можно организовать под заказа!

P. S. Просто их редко спрашивают. И на это есть причины...

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Подскажем!

---------- Сообщение добавлено  03.03.2018 в 16:24 ----------




> А пос.Котовского ? выдача есть?


 Сейчас на Котовского выдача не осуществляется. К сожалению. Поэтому приглашаем в Центр или на Таирова. Или организуем отправку «Новой почтой» по Одессе (доставка 50 %/50 %).

Только уточняйте цены. Они немного изменились.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Brazletto

> Только уточняйте цены. Они немного изменились.


 
А насколько изменились?

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки, батарейки, лампы!*

В связи с постоянными изменениями курсов валют, стоимость продукции уточняйте в день заказа!

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 320 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Fujitsu AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTCEX, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 260 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: россыпь) — 300 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2600 mAh, BK-3HCD, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 450 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Fujitsu AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UTHC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 330 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 250 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Sanyo Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, HR-4UTGB, 1800 циклов* (упаковка: транспортировочный box) — 220 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*Fujitsu AAА 800 mAh, HR-4UTC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 980 mAh, BK-4HCD, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 420 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Под заказ.
*Fujitsu AAА 950 mAh, HR-4UTHC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 250 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Под заказ.

Аккумуляторы формата 18650 (от 25 штук):
*Panasonic NCR18650B, 3400 mAh, без защиты* (упаковка: россыпь) — 130 грн. за аккумулятор.
*Panasonic NCR18650PF, 2900 mAh, без защиты* (упаковка: россыпь) — 110 грн. за аккумулятор.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*Panasonic Eneloop C-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.
*Panasonic Eneloop D-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 850 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 950 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17* — 370 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17 + 4 Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh* — 670 грн. за зарядное устройство с аккумуляторами. Хит продаж : )!

Батарейки:
*Varta Industrial AA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Energizer Industrial AA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 150 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Varta Industrial AAA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Energizer Industrial AAA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 150 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Varta Industrial C* (упаковка: россыпь) — 110 грн. за 4 батарейки.
*Varta Industrial D* (упаковка: россыпь) — 160 грн. за 4 батарейки.

Светодиодные лампы:
*Global LED A60 10W 4100K 220V E27* — 48 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED A60 8W 4100K 220V E27* — 39 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED C37 5W E27* — 43 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED C37 5W E14* — 43 грн. за лампу.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Ришельевская / Базарная (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Сеамни

Добрый день! Energizer Industrial от обычных Energizer из супермаркета отличаются?

----------


## seventhstone

*Самые мощные алкалайновые батареи Energizer!*

Energizer Industrial — самая эффективная серия алкалайновых батарей, предназначенная для обеспечения технологически продвинутых устройств максимальной энергией.

Батарейки Energizer Industrial — выбраны многими воинскими частями, полицейскими отделениями, охранными агентствами, медицинскими учреждениями, клиниками, больницами, пожарными бригадами и другими службами, где надежные источники питания необходимы для повседневного успешного функционирования.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Проконсультируем!

----------


## Orlan Security

Огромное спасибо за отличные аккумуляторы! 

В сравнении с другими. не менее раскрученными брендами Fujitsu показали себя в несколько раз лучше. Для многих это спорный вопрос, поэтому небольшая история из юзанья аккумуляторов Fujitsu AA. Итак, первые комплект купил для себя, так как почитав много положительных отзывов решил сменить часто садящиеся батарейки. Покупка оказалась удачной и за две недели себя полностью окупила. Далее рассказал о них на работе и взял три комплекта для тестирования на рациях Motorola, тут Fujitsu и показали свою разницу. До них использовались во всех рациях аккумуляторы Gp ReCyko, одного заряда хватало примерно на 6 часов работы, затем они менялись, Fujitsu же проработали всю смену (12 часов), индикатор низкого заряда на рации так и не просигналил! И это при том, что аккумы начали работу прямо с блистера, без подзарядки!

----------


## Filipus

Подскажите, в чем отличие ваших *Global LED A60 10W 4100K 220V E27* — 48 грн. за лампу.
от *Светодиодная лампа A60 10W 4100K 220V E27 AL* - 30,84 грн которые продаются в магазине PROM
https://prom.ua/p671229099-svetodiodnaya-lampa-a60;all.html

Вопрос не праздный.

----------


## seventhstone

Спасибо за вопрос!

У нас сейчас в наличии модель *Global LED A60 10W 4100K 220V E27*, 1-GBL-164-02. Актуальная на сегодня цена — 40 грн. за лампу. Закупаем у официалов. У них же и меняем по гарантии.




> По поводу Вашей ссылочки на Prom не скажем. Нужно запрашивать у них модель, и интересоваться где они берут товар. А еще лучше покупать образец и тестировать.


 P. S. Есть выход на людей, которые самостоятельно закупают и завозят Maxus и Global LED в Китае и продают на 7 км. Предполагаемая цена 20 грн. за лампу. Мы с ними не работаем. Но контакты, если нужно, можем предоставить.

----------


## Paul M

Здравствуйте!
Panasonic Eneloop D-size Adapter - идут под внутренний размер АА или ААА ?

----------


## seventhstone

> Здравствуйте!
> Panasonic Eneloop D-size Adapter - идут под внутренний размер АА или ААА ?


 Внутренний размер под аккумуляторы формата AA.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Проконсультируем!

----------


## Холодильщик

Fujitsu AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTCEX 6 шт

----------


## seventhstone

Все цены (см. пост #389), кроме ламп, актуальны. Все в наличии!

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## tranzeet

Нужны батарейки формата D. Что посоветуете лучше брать, готовые батарейки или все же аккумуляторы eneloop и переходники/адаптеры к ним?

----------


## Сеамни

Добрый день! Вижу у вас в группе ВКонтакте проходит конкурс, очень хочу тоже поучаствовать, но Контактом не пользуюсь, как можно еще принять участие?  :smileflag:

----------


## _Sanyok_

Скиньте мне пожалуйста название группы!

----------


## Сеамни

> Скиньте мне пожалуйста название группы!


 vk.com/eneloop

----------


## seventhstone

*Да. Конкурс проводили : )!*

И в Facebook и в Vkontakte. По условиям можно было выиграть:

*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 320 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Одесситов, к сожалению, в этот раз участвовало мало. И оба приза уехали в Запорожье...

Очень скоро. Новые конкурсы с новыми классными призами!

*Плюс там скидочка есть для участников. Кому интересно, спрашивайте в личном сообщении.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Узнавайте : )!

----------


## Filipus

> *Да. Конкурс проводили : )!*
> 
> И в Facebook и в Vkontakte. .................


 А ссылку на  Facebook скиньте.

----------


## 22r

И мне на мордокнигу ссылку...

----------


## seventhstone

*У нас новый конкурс : )!*

*Конкурсы / Black Power*

И в Facebook и в Vkontakte. По условиям можно выиграть:

*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2600 mAh, BK-3HCD, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 450 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Приглашаем принять участие!

*Плюс там скидочка есть для подписчиков. Кому интересно, спрашивайте в личном сообщении.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Узнавайте : )!

----------


## nick_max

Добрый вечер. Скиньте актуальные цены на сегодня по аккамуляторам, пожалуйста.

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки, батарейки, лампы!*

В связи с постоянными изменениями курсов валют, стоимость продукции уточняйте в день заказа!

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 320 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Fujitsu AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 260 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: россыпь) — 300 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2600 mAh, BK-3HCD, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 450 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Fujitsu AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UTHC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 330 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 250 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Fujitsu AAА 800 mAh, HR-4UTC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 980 mAh, BK-4HCD, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 440 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Под заказ.
*Fujitsu AAА 950 mAh, HR-4UTHC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Под заказ.

Аккумуляторы формата 18650:
*Panasonic NCR18650B, 3400 mAh, без защиты* (упаковка: россыпь) — 130 грн. за аккумулятор.
*Panasonic NCR18650PF, 2900 mAh, без защиты* (упаковка: россыпь) — 110 грн. за аккумулятор.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*Panasonic Eneloop C-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.
*Panasonic Eneloop D-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 850 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 950 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17* — 370 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17 + 4 Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh* — 670 грн. за зарядное устройство с аккумуляторами. Хит продаж : )!

Батарейки:
*Varta Industrial AA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Energizer Industrial AA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 150 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Varta Industrial AAA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Energizer Industrial AAA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 150 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Varta Industrial C* (упаковка: россыпь) — 110 грн. за 4 батарейки.
*Varta Industrial D* (упаковка: россыпь) — 160 грн. за 4 батарейки.

Светодиодные лампы:
*Global LED A60 10W 4100K 220V E27* — 48 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED A60 8W 4100K 220V E27* — 39 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED C37 5W E27* — 43 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED C37 5W E14* — 43 грн. за лампу.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Ришельевская / Базарная (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## tranzeet

Добрый день! Адаптеры на С, D есть в наличии?

----------


## seventhstone

*Есть в наличии! Теперь постоянно : )!*

Очень классная вещь. Использовать можно, везде, где нужен формат батареек С или D. В газовых колонках. Музыкальном оборудовании. В игрушках. В фонарях. В светильниках.

Адаптеры только Panasonic Eneloop. В фабричной блистерной упаковке по 2 штуки.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## РастОК

Скажите, а нет случайно в наличии аккумулятора формата 18650: Panasonic NCR18650B, 3000 mAh, без защиты?

----------


## tranzeet

Добрый день, переходники подошли отлично! А батарейки С и D у вас по емкости какие?

----------


## seventhstone

> А батарейки С и D у вас по емкости какие?


 *Varta Industrial C 7800 mAh (упаковка: россыпь)* — 110 грн. за 4 батарейки.
*Varta Industrial D 17000 mAh (упаковка: россыпь)* — 160 грн. за 4 батарейки.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Расскажем детали : )!

----------


## Brazletto

> *Varta Industrial C 7800 mAh (упаковка: россыпь)* — 110 грн. за 4 батарейки.
> *Varta Industrial D 17000 mAh (упаковка: россыпь)* — 160 грн. за 4 батарейки.
> 
> *Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
> Расскажем детали : )!


 А аккумуляторов формата C у вас нет?

----------


## seventhstone

Аккумуляторы формата C можно сделать под заказ. Аккумуляторы формата D есть в наличии!

Также, есть в наличии адаптеры Eneloop С, D.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## 22r

Добрый день
какие  актуальные цены на сегодня по аккумуляторам?

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки, батарейки, лампы!*

В связи с постоянными изменениями курсов валют, стоимость продукции уточняйте в день заказа!

Аккумуляторы формата AA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: sliding pack) — 330 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Fujitsu AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 260 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: россыпь) — 300 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2600 mAh, BK-3HCD, 500 циклов* (упаковка: sliding pack) — 450 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Fujitsu AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UTHC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 330 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA:
*Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 260 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
*Fujitsu AAА 800 mAh, HR-4UTC, 2100 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 240 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):
*Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 980 mAh, BK-4HCD, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 440 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Под заказ.
*Fujitsu AAА 950 mAh, HR-4UTHC, 500 циклов* (упаковка: блистер) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Под заказ.

Аккумуляторы формата 18650:
*Panasonic NCR18650B, 3400 mAh, без защиты* (упаковка: россыпь) — 130 грн. за аккумулятор.
*Panasonic NCR18650PF, 2900 mAh, без защиты* (упаковка: россыпь) — 110 грн. за аккумулятор.

Аксессуары:
*Sanyo Eneloop Case* — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс. Осталось ограниченное количество.
*Panasonic Eneloop C-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.
*Panasonic Eneloop D-size Adapter* (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.

Зарядные устройства:
*Technoline BC-700* — 850 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Nitecore Digicharger D4* — 700 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17* — 370 грн. за зарядное устройство.
*Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17* + 4 Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh — 670 грн. за зарядное устройство с аккумуляторами. Хит продаж : )!

Батарейки:
*Varta Industrial AA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Energizer Industrial AA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 150 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Duracell Industrial AA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 150 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Varta Industrial AAA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Energizer Industrial AAA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 150 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Duracell Industrial AAA* (упаковка: картонный box) — 150 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
*Varta Industrial C* (упаковка: россыпь) — 110 грн. за 4 батарейки.
*Varta Industrial D* (упаковка: россыпь) — 160 грн. за 4 батарейки.
*Varta Industrial 9V, 6LR61* (упаковка: россыпь) — 50 грн. за батарейку.

Светодиодные лампы:
*Global LED A60 10W 4100K 220V E27* — 48 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED A60 8W 4100K 220V E27* — 39 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED C37 5W E27* — 43 грн. за лампу.
*Global LED C37 5W E14* — 43 грн. за лампу.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Ришельевская / Базарная (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## rus_ua

В Facebok видел у вас акция на eneloopы, еще действует?

----------


## seventhstone

*Аккумуляторы Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: россыпь) — 69 грн. за аккумулятор.*

*Made in Japan! Оригинал!*

P. S. Количество ограниченно!

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Filipus

Когда на Котовского, вернется продажа?
Раньше, брал у вас, но ваш продавец с посела пропал. 
Из за одного комплекта ехать в город лень, стал брать у местных продавцов, и дело даже не в разнице в цене. 
Как мне показалось ваши понадежнее были. Хотя все это субъективно.

----------


## seventhstone

На данный момент выдачи на Котовского нет. Только Центр и Таирова. Но, можем отправку сделать «Новой почтой». Половину стоимости пересылки товара готовы взять на себя (без стоимости пресылки денег).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Предложим варианты!

----------


## Finiter

Привет, можете посоветовать умную зарядку, которая быстро может заряжать аккумы?

----------


## Rozik

Дешевле нет нигде.
Всем покупать!

----------


## Filipus

> На данный момент выдачи на Котовского нет. .....


 И это очень плохо. Раньше и я, и мои знакомые брали только у вас, теперь берем в другом месте и кстати на проме есть бесплатная доставка.
Не буду давать ссылку, что бы не делать антирекламу (кто захочет сам найдет), но получается даже дешевле. Так что напрасно отменили выдачу на Котовского.

----------


## seventhstone

> Привет, можете посоветовать умную зарядку, которая быстро может заряжать аккумы?


 *Универсальное интеллектуальное зарядное устройство Miboxer C4 V3!*

Позволяет заряжать практически любые цилиндрические аккумуляторы.

Ni-Mh/Ni-Cd: AA, AAA, AAAA, C (R14), SC.

Li-Ion/LiFePO4: 10340, 10350, 10440, 10500, 12340, 12500, 12650, 13450, 13500, 13650, 14350, 14430, 14500, 14650, 16500, 16650, 16340 (RCR123a), 17350, 17500, 17650, 17670, 18350, 18490, 18500, 18650, 20700, 21700, 22500, 22650, 25500, 26500, 26650).

Позволяет заряжать аккумуляторы током от 100 до 1500 mAh.

*Miboxer C4 V3* — 550 грн. за зарядное устройство.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Ришельевская / Базарная (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## Finiter

> *Универсальное интеллектуальное зарядное устройство Miboxer C4 V3!*
> 
> Позволяет заряжать практически любые цилиндрические аккумуляторы.
> 
> Ni-Mh/Ni-Cd: AA, AAA, AAAA, C (R14), SC.
> 
> Li-Ion/LiFePO4: 10340, 10350, 10440, 10500, 12340, 12500, 12650, 13450, 13500, 13650, 14350, 14430, 14500, 14650, 16500, 16650, 16340 (RCR123a), 17350, 17500, 17650, 17670, 18350, 18490, 18500, 18650, 20700, 21700, 22500, 22650, 25500, 26500, 26650).
> 
> Позволяет заряжать аккумуляторы током от 100 до 1500 mAh.
> ...


 От автомобиля подключать можно эту зарядку?

----------


## lex71

Добрый день! Какие аккумуляторы ААА есть и цену, пожалуйста. Можно в личку.

----------


## seventhstone

> От автомобиля подключать можно эту зарядку?


 *Да : )*, можно, при наличии совместимого автоадаптера DC 12 V.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## igva

> Таких аккумуляторов пока нет. Возможно будут позже.


  Нужно 4 ааа и 4 аа, наличие , цена ?

----------


## seventhstone

> Нужно 4 ааа и 4 аа, наличие , цена ?


 Здравствуйте!

Ответили в личку.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  03.11.2020 в 00:31 ----------

Благодарим всех форумчан за обращения!

По всем вопросам, пожалуйста, пишите в личку : ). Или звоните.

P. S. Очень скоро здесь появятся актуальные цены.

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!*
Договоримся!

----------


## nissan

Здрасте, нужны две батарейки ААА в пульт машины (хорошие) бо шлак который продают в магазе весь работает на половину

----------


## seventhstone

> Здрасте, нужны две батарейки ААА в пульт машины (хорошие) бо шлак который продают в магазе весь работает на половину


 Добрый день!

Ответили в личку.

----------


## Basilio_Cat

Скажіть будь ласка чи є Panasonic NCR18650B 3400 mAh з захистом?

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки, батарейки!*

В связи с постоянными изменениями курсов валют, стоимость продукции уточняйте в день заказа!

*Аккумуляторы формата AA:*
Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: sliding pack) — 380 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
Fujitsu AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 340 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: россыпь) — 85 грн. за аккумулятор.

*Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):*
Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2600 mAh, BK-3HCD, 500 циклов (упаковка: sliding pack) — 500 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
Fujitsu AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UTHC, 500 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 480 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

*Аккумуляторы формата AAA:*
Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: sliding pack) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
Fujitsu AAА 800 mAh, HR-4UTC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 260 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
Fujitsu AAА 800 mAh, HR-4UTC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: россыпь) — 65 грн. за аккумулятор.

*Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):*
Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 980 mAh, BK-4HCD, 500 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 465 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Под заказ.
Fujitsu AAА 950 mAh, HR-4UTHC, 500 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Под заказ.

*Аккумуляторы формата 18650:*
Samsung INR18650 25-R, 2500 mAh, высокотоковые, без защиты (упаковка: россыпь) — 140 грн. за аккумулятор.
Samsung INR18650 13P, 1300 mAh, высокотоковые, без защиты (упаковка: россыпь) — 70 грн. за аккумулятор / по 65 грн. за 10 шт. / возможен торг при покупке больше 10 шт.

*Аксессуары:*
Fujitsu — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс.
Контейнеры универсальные для аккумуляторов форматов AA и AAA — 15 грн. за контейнер.
Panasonic Eneloop C-size Adapter (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.
Panasonic Eneloop D-size Adapter (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.

*Зарядные устройства:*
Technoline BC-700 — 850 грн. за зарядное устройство.
Nitecore Digicharger D4 — 950 грн. за зарядное устройство.
Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17 — 390 грн. за зарядное устройство.
Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17 + 4 Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh — 730 грн. за зарядное устройство с аккумуляторами. Хит продаж : )!

*Батарейки:*
Varta Industrial AA (упаковка: картонный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
Energizer Industrial AA (упаковка: картонный box) — 150 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
Varta Industrial AAA (упаковка: картонный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
Energizer Industrial AAA (упаковка: картонный box) — 150 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
Varta Industrial C (упаковка: россыпь) — 110 грн. за 4 батарейки.
Varta Industrial D (упаковка: россыпь) — 160 грн. за 4 батарейки.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Ришельевская / Базарная (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!
Договоримся!*

----------


## Холодильщик

А 18650 есть аккумы, хорошие?

----------


## seventhstone

*Ladies and Gentlemen*!

*С удовольствием отвечаем на все ваши вопросы* по продукции по телефонам, в личных сообщениях и в социальных сетях.

P. S. В том числе и про аккумуляторы 18650 : ). Никто и никогда не остается без ответов.

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Аккумуляторы, аксессуары, зарядки, батарейки!*

В связи с постоянными изменениями курсов валют, стоимость продукции уточняйте в день заказа!

*Аккумуляторы формата AA:*
Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: sliding pack) — 380 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
Fujitsu AA 2000 mAh, HR-3UTC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 340 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: россыпь) — 85 грн. за аккумулятор.

*Аккумуляторы формата AA (профессиональные):*
Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2600 mAh, BK-3HCD, 500 циклов (упаковка: sliding pack) — 500 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
Fujitsu AA 2550 mAh, HR-3UTHC, 500 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 480 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.

*Аккумуляторы формата AAA:*
Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: sliding pack) — 280 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
Fujitsu AAА 800 mAh, HR-4UTC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 260 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
Fujitsu AAА 800 mAh, HR-4UTC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: россыпь) — 65 грн. за аккумулятор.

*Аккумуляторы формата AAA (профессиональные):*
Panasonic Eneloop Pro AAA 980 mAh, BK-4HCD, 500 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 465 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Под заказ.
Fujitsu AAА 950 mAh, HR-4UTHC, 500 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 300 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов. Под заказ.
Fujitsu AAА 950 mAh, HR-4UTHC, 500 циклов (упаковка: россыпь) — 75 грн. за аккумулятор.

*Аккумуляторы формата 18650:*
Samsung INR18650 25-R, 2500 mAh, высокотоковые, без защиты (упаковка: россыпь) — 140 грн. за аккумулятор.
Samsung INR18650 13P, 1300 mAh, высокотоковые, без защиты (упаковка: россыпь) — 70 грн. за аккумулятор / по 65 грн. за 10 шт. / возможен торг при покупке больше 10 шт.

*Аксессуары:*
Fujitsu — 30 грн. за фирменный кейс.
Контейнеры универсальные для аккумуляторов форматов AA и AAA — 20 грн. за контейнер.
Panasonic Eneloop C-size Adapter (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.
Panasonic Eneloop D-size Adapter (упаковка: блистер) — 120 грн. за блок из 2-х адаптеров.

*Зарядные устройства:*
Technoline BC-700 — 850 грн. за зарядное устройство.
Nitecore Digicharger D4 — 950 грн. за зарядное устройство.
Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17 — 390 грн. за зарядное устройство.
Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17 + 4 Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh — 730 грн. за зарядное устройство с аккумуляторами. Хит продаж : )!

*Батарейки:*
Varta Industrial AA (упаковка: картонный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
Energizer Industrial AA (упаковка: картонный box) — 150 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
Varta Industrial AAA (упаковка: картонный box) — 140 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
Energizer Industrial AAA (упаковка: картонный box) — 150 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
Varta Industrial C (упаковка: россыпь) — 110 грн. за 4 батарейки.
Varta Industrial D (упаковка: россыпь) — 160 грн. за 4 батарейки.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Ришельевская / Базарная (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!
Договоримся!*

----------


## seventhstone

*Антикризисное обновление ассортимента! Аккумуляторы, батарейки!*

В связи с постоянными изменениями курсов валют, стоимость продукции уточняйте в день заказа!

*Аккумуляторы формата AA:*
Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 370 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов.
Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 365 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов /при покупке от 2-х блистеров.
Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов (упаковка: блистер) — 360 грн. за блок из 4-х аккумуляторов /при покупке от 3-х блистеров.

*Батарейки:*
Duracell Procell AA (упаковка: картонный box) — 160 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
Duracell Procell AAA (упаковка: картонный box) — 160 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
Duracell Procell Intense Power AA (упаковка: картонный box) — 170 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.
Duracell Procell Intense Power AAA (упаковка: картонный box) — 170 грн. за блок из 10 батареек.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Ришельевская / Базарная (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!
Договоримся!*

----------


## seventhstone

*Актуальные цены! Зарядные устройства!*

В связи с постоянными изменениями курсов валют, стоимость продукции уточняйте в день заказа!

*Зарядные устройства:*
Technoline BC-700 — 910 грн. за зарядное устройство.
Nitecore Digicharger D4 — 730 грн. за зарядное устройство.
Miboxer C4 V4 — 640 грн. за зарядное устройство.
LiitoKala Lii-500 Engineer с блоком питания и функцией Power Bank — 650 грн. за зарядное устройство.
Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17 — 390 грн. за зарядное устройство.

*Хит продаж : )!*
Panasonic Eneloop Advanced Charger BQ-CC17 + 4 Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh — 730 грн. за зарядное устройство с аккумуляторами.

Выдача происходит:

Таирова: Королева / Вильямса (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).
Центр: Ришельевская / Базарная (в большинстве случаев заказ можно получить в тот же день).

*Звоните: (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!
Договоримся!*

----------


## seventhstone

*В зв'язку з постійними змінами курсу валют, ціни на продукцію уточнюйте в день замовлення!*

*Акумулятори формату AA:*
Panasonic Eneloop AA 2000 mAh, BK-3MCC, 2100 циклов (паковання: slide-pack) — 560 грн. за блок з 4-х акумуляторів.

Varta Ready2use 2100 mAh АА (паковання: блістер) — 440 грн. за блок із 4 акумуляторів.

Panasonic Eneloop Pro AA 2600 mAh, BK-3HCC, 500 циклів (паковання: розсип) — 180 грн. за 1 акумулятор.

GP Recyko AA 2600 mAh, 300 циклів (паковання: блістер) — 480 грн. за блок із 4 акумуляторів.

*Акумулятори формату AAА:*
Panasonic Eneloop AAA 800 mAh, BK-4MCC, 2100 циклів (паковання: розсип) — 105 грн. за 1 акумулятор.

Varta Ready2use Ni-MH 800 mAh ААА (паковання: блістер) — 380 грн. за блок з 4-х акумуляторів.

Varta Ready2use ААА, 1000 mAh (паковання: блістер) — 400 грн. за блок з 4-х акумуляторів.

В наявності також маємо батарейки форматів АА, ААА, С, D, 9V.

Видача проходить:

Таїрова: Корольова / Вільямса (здебільшого замовлення можливо отримати у той же день).
Центр: Рішельевська / Базарна (здебільшого замовлення можливо отримати у той же день).

*Дзвоніть:* (095) 508-01-24, (097) 140-13-19, (093) 140-51-14!
*Домовимось!*
*Мирного неба!*

----------


## АлександрАнатоль

Чи є зарядні пристрої для наведених акумуляторів?

----------


## seventhstone

Добрый день!

Есть: Technoline BC 700 - интеллектуальное зарядное устройство c 4-мя независимыми каналами для АА, ААА аккумуляторов.
Цена: 1100 грн.

----------

